# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Todd Grimshaw

## spiffin

Hiya, 1st time posting! Not sure if this is on here somewhere already, but i just read that Bruno Langly (Todd Grimshaw) is coming back to the street in september to cause problems with jason and sarah's 2nd wedding.

----------

*funky*monkey* (24-07-2007), cathy1978 (12-07-2007), janet53 (11-07-2007)

----------


## CrazyLea

Really  :EEK!: . Can I ask where you read this by the way  :Smile: .

----------


## spiffin

it was on the more magazine website. they were basically saying the actor has a baby son, and then said he's returning in september. cant wait :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

Great, i couldn't stick Todd first time round. This time he'll be more irritating no doubt. They always are when they return.

----------


## WAVEs

look forward to seeing him back he might get with sean!!

----------


## *funky*monkey*

I heard that too!!! :Cheer:   :EEK!:   I hated him first time round too... wonder if he's changed at all? :Confused:

----------


## tammyy2j

Actor Bruno Langley is to return to play Todd Grimshaw.

Todd and his boyfriend come to visit his mother Eileen and brother Jason

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

Yay  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## LostVoodoo

good, it was nice to have him back last year for the wedding

----------


## Abbie

Aww good old todd!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have decided to bring back Bruno Langley's character Todd Grimshaw for a short return storyline, Digital Spy can confirm.

Earlier today, tabloid reports revealed that the show's producer Phil Collinson had approached Langley over a Weatherfield comeback - more than three years after Todd was last seen on screen.

Todd's original Corrie stint ran from 2001 to 2004. During that time, he became the show's first acknowledged gay character - memorably kissing Nick Tilsley in 2003 before embarking on an affair with nurse Karl Foster.

In 2007, the character made a brief return to Weatherfield to attend his brother Jason's (Ryan Thomas) wedding to Sarah Platt (Tina O'Brien), before heading back to his new home of London.

An ITV spokesperson told DS today: "We are currently in negotiations with Bruno Langley about a short storyline that will see the return of the character Todd Grimshaw.''

Meanwhile, a Corrie source told the Sunday Mirror: "Todd was a hugely popular character and his gay kiss was a landmark moment. Phil is aware the show has a lot of gay viewers and feels there should be more characters they can identify with.

"When Phil contacted Bruno about making a comeback he was over the moon. Everyone's really excited about it."

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2011), tammyy2j (30-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street’s first gay character Todd Grimshaw is making a shock return to the soap, the Sunday Mirror can reveal.
Show supremo Phil Collinson, who is openly gay *himself, has brought back actor Bruno Langley after seven years because he wants to increase Corrie’s appeal to gay viewers.
Todd became one of the soap’s most popular characters after his kiss with Nick Tilsley – played by Adam Rickitt – in 2003.

It was the show’s first gay *romance and paved the way for a series of similar storylines, *including that of lesbian lovers Sophie Webster and Sian *Powers.
Father-of-one Langley, now 27, left the show the following year and landed roles in Doctor Who and Dalziel and Pascoe before reappearing briefly at Todd’s *brother Jason’s wedding in 2007.
Collinson is convinced bringing back Todd will prove a massive success. A show source said: “Todd was a hugely popular character and his gay kiss was a landmark moment. Phil is aware the show has a lot of gay viewers and feels there should be more characters they can identify with.
“When Phil contacted Bruno about making a comeback he was over the moon. Everyone’s really excited about it.”


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-sto...#ixzz1CWgjNl36

----------

tammyy2j (30-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

Bruno Langley has revealed that he was thrilled to be offered the chance to reprise his role as Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw.

Last month, it was confirmed that Todd is returning to the cobbles for a "short storyline" later this year.

Speaking to the Manchester Evening News about his Corrie comeback, Langley explained: "It will be great to come back in and do some proper acting.

"The character is an interesting one and, of course, the Grimshaw family are still in the show, so there's lots of potential there. I've not even been told what my storylines will be, but I'm available when they want me so I jumped at the chance.

"I had a chat with the producers the other day and they were interested in me coming back for a short while and it will fit in with the tour I'm on at the moment with Calendar Girls."

Todd - who was the ITV soap's first acknowledged gay character - joined Corrie in 2001 and remained in Weatherfield until 2004. In 2007, fans saw him make a brief return to the show for his half-brother Jason's (Ryan Thomas) wedding, before he headed back to his new home of London.

----------


## Perdita

GAY hunk Todd Grimshaw is set to make a dramatic return to Weatherfield this Easter. 

Todd Grimshaw shocks his family and friends by bringing his new millionaire boyfriend Jools along. 

Todd (Bruno Langley, 27) was the showâs first acknowledged gay character, famously kissing Nick Tilsley (Adam Rickitt, 32) in 2003. 

This time around he quickly angers Gail Platt (Helen Worth, 60). 

Her daughter Sarah (Tina OâBrien, 27) was dumped by Todd when he came out as gay. 

When Gail sees Todd with a wealthy boyfriend, she snipes: âI see youâre a gay gold digger now then.â 

But minx Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan, 20), is taken with Jools, saying: âOh My God. Jools is absolutely gorgeous.â 

Then she asks him: âAre you, like, all the way gay or do you like girls like me as well?â


Daily Star

----------


## Chloe O'brien

you've just got to love Rawsie.  I can't wait to see her throwing herself at Jools.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street welcomes back one of its most popular characters on Easter Sunday as Todd Grimshaw returns to Weatherfield for a brief visit. Having found love with a rich man named Jools in his new home of London, Todd decides that it's finally time to introduce mum Eileen and brother Jason to his partner. Eileen is thrilled to see her son back, but as with most things on the cobbles, his return doesn't go entirely to planâ¦ Bruno Langley, who plays Todd, recently chatted to Digital Spy about his comeback for Corrie's Easter special.

How did the return to Corrie come about?
"Well, my agent contacted me and told me that the Coronation Street producers were looking to bring Todd back. I was on tour at the time - I was with Calendar Girls for three months, but they wanted to know whether I would do it. It turned out that I could fit in one episode while I was doing the theatre show in Leeds, so I ended up going backwards and forwards from Leeds to Manchester to film this episode."

Was returning to the role of Todd something that you had to think quite hard about?
"No, not really - not these days. I used to be quite precious about what I would do and what people would think, but not now. The only thing I thought was that Todd is quite a popular character so I wondered how people would feel about him just coming back for one episode and whether they'd prefer him to come back for a little bit longer. But in the script, the way the episode ends is quite open-ended. I don't know whether Todd is coming back again or not, but it's very open-ended."

Is it true that they'd asked you back on previous occasions but it wasn't always possible because you were busy?
"Yes, well that's it - sometimes they'd ask me and I couldn't do it because I was tied up with other things, and sometimes I'd finish a job and tell them that I was available but they couldn't do it. It was a bit like a game of phone tag!"

For this Easter episode, did they tell you about the storyline straight away or did you learn more about it as time went on?
"Well, initially they said that it would be filming in London for this little stint, which could have been quite interesting - showing Todd in a different environment. But I think they changed the plans for the episode, so Sean goes to London and Todd comes back to Weatherfield to introduce Eileen and Jason to his new boyfriend Jools. I was back filming on set for about five days to do the episode."

When Todd returns to Weatherfield, is it the first time that Eileen has seen him for a while?
"I'm not entirely sure, but I think she will have been down to London a few times. Obviously if it was real life, the character would probably come back every month or so, but it's not real life! But you have to assume that Eileen will have seen Todd on various occasions in the past three years."

Is Todd's relationship with Jools quite a serious one, or is it still in its early stages?
"I think it must be quite a serious one, as he's bringing Jools back to meet his mum and his brother and he's never really done that with anyone before. I'm sure he's had other conquests during his time away, but this one's serious!"

What kind of personality does Jools have?
"Jools is a lovely guy, because he takes Eileen and Jason for what they are and he loves them for who they are. He's quite a rich guy and he has a great job, and really he's everything that someone who was brought up in Weatherfield is not - he's very middle class. But then again, Ken's quite middle class, isn't he?"

Has Todd changed much since we last saw him?
"Well, it's quite weird, because when I come back, I've changed as a person as well, so I try to put some of that into the character too. I think it's quite realistic as people do change all the time. However, he is essentially the same guy - he's just grown up."

We've heard that Todd is slightly nervous about showing Jools where he used to liveâ¦
"Yeah, I think he is. Obviously it's fictional, but I would assume that in the past year, he's been mixing with a different crowd of people. He's been going to posh parties and meeting rich and famous people, but then he comes back home and has to show where he comes from!"

Todd and Jason often had quite a turbulent relationship as brothers, so how are things between them this time around?
"Well, I don't want to give too much away, but as always, Todd and Jason are two completely different characters and that can sometimes cause problems. But as they're brothers, they'll always work it out - that's family."

Is there any chance he'll bump into his old enemy Gail during his stay?
"Yes, I'm sure he will! The whole episode was really nice to do - I have some good scenes in the street, in the Grimshaws' and in The Rovers, so I got to see a lot of the people who I used to work with as everyone's always milling about the studios. It was really good to see everyone."

Was it easy or hard to fit back into the character after so long away?
"The hard thing was that I've been doing a lot of theatre, so when you're on the stage you have to do a lot of acting, whereas in front of a camera you have to react. It's quite different and on screen, you have to try not to be too 'actorish'. But that's fine - I learned at Granada and that's where I did my training, so it does come naturally and it wasn't too hard to go back to it. After my first scene, I think it was all alright."

Todd's sexuality was a big deal for the street back in 2003, so is it nice when you get the opportunity to come back and show how he's happy and settled?
"Yeah, it's good - when I left, I'm not sure I was the scriptwriters' or the producers' best friend because we didn't get to show Todd's happy ending. He'd done all the hard stuff in coming out but then he left. So it is nice to see him come back happy."

Todd's story had a massive impact at the time, so do you still get approached by fans who want to chat about it?
"Sometimes nobody will stop me for months, but the other day I was walking down the street and a young guy came along who was probably about my age or maybe slightly younger. He was just so pleased to see me and explained how Todd's storyline had helped him come out to his family. I was really touched, so I gave him a hug and told him how much I appreciated that. It's very positive as an actor when people come up and say things like that - so positive."

How did the tour with Calendar Girls go?
"It was really good - there's lots of fun characters on it. There were a few northerners in the cast - me, Lisa Riley and Jennifer Ellison, so we were the northern drinkers and we seemed to drink everyone else under the table! We were definitely flying the flag all round the country!"

What are you working on at the moment?
"I've been doing some auditioning, and I've also got a band - we're called Bruno Langley and the Wonderland Band. We do '50s music, rock and roll, jazz and swing and we perform at various functions and corporate events and things like that. It's all good fun!"

Coronation Street's Easter special airs on Easter Sunday at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have announced that Bruno Langley is reprising his role as Todd Grimshaw.

Todd will return to Weatherfield as a regular character in the autumn, having decided to move back home from London.

Show chiefs are currently keeping quiet about why Todd chooses to make the move. 

However, while Todd's mum Eileen (Sue Cleaver) is delighted to have him back, his presence will lead to heartache for more than one of the local residents.

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn told itv.com: "I'm really happy to welcome Bruno back to Weatherfield. Todd is a much-loved character who has real history on the show, and his return will leave Eileen with some impossible choices."

Langley added: "Having worked extensively in the theatre for the past few years, I am very happy to be coming back to Corrie, getting back on screen, and working with my old cast mates again. Since I left in 2004 I have met many wonderful people, and done some amazing jobs, but best of all I now have a beautiful son Freddie Langley.

"Right now seems to be a great time to return to the Street, as I have just moved back to Manchester myself, and it's going to be interesting to see if Todd has changed after being in London for so long, as I have changed as a person too.

"I would like to thank our producer Stuart for inviting me back, and it's definitely going to make me smile when the Grimshaw family are finally back together again!"

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2013), tammyy2j (05-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I predict Marcus turning gay for him again and dumping a preggers Maria  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (05-06-2013), lizann (05-06-2013), parkerman (05-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

> I predict Marcus turning gay for him again and dumping a preggers Maria


more whining from maria and sean then

----------


## lizann

> I predict Marcus turning gay for him again and dumping a preggers Maria


more whining from maria and sean then

----------


## alan45

> I predict Marcus turning gay for him again and dumping a preggers Maria





> more whining from maria and sean then


Coronation Street bosses are lining up a new love triangle storyline for returnee Todd Grimshaw, a report has claimed.

Todd will come between Marcus Dent and Maria Connor when he arrives back on the cobbles in the autumn, according to the Sunday Mirror.

Marcus (Charlie Condou) fell for Maria (Samia Ghadie) last year, despite having always identified himself as a gay man.

However, show sources say that Marcus will become attracted to Todd later this year and end up questioning his current relationship - leaving him with a massive decision to make over who he wants to be with.

An insider told the newspaper: "Producers are delighted to have Todd's character back and he will be thrown straight into the centre of a big story."

Bruno Langley announced that he was reprising his role as Todd earlier this month.

At the time, show chiefs promised that Todd's return would "lead to heartache for more than one of the local residents".

----------


## alan45

> I predict Marcus turning gay for him again and dumping a preggers Maria





> more whining from maria and sean then


Coronation Street bosses are lining up a new love triangle storyline for returnee Todd Grimshaw, a report has claimed.

Todd will come between Marcus Dent and Maria Connor when he arrives back on the cobbles in the autumn, according to the Sunday Mirror.

Marcus (Charlie Condou) fell for Maria (Samia Ghadie) last year, despite having always identified himself as a gay man.

However, show sources say that Marcus will become attracted to Todd later this year and end up questioning his current relationship - leaving him with a massive decision to make over who he wants to be with.

An insider told the newspaper: "Producers are delighted to have Todd's character back and he will be thrown straight into the centre of a big story."

Bruno Langley announced that he was reprising his role as Todd earlier this month.

At the time, show chiefs promised that Todd's return would "lead to heartache for more than one of the local residents".

----------

lizann (24-06-2013), tammyy2j (23-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

All is needed now is Maria to become preggers

----------


## Perdita

Bruno Langley has begun filming his Coronation Street comeback scenes.

The actor, who is returning to the role of Todd Grimshaw, was pictured back on set at the ITV soap today (August 27).


Langley announced his decision to return as Todd in June and will be back on screen in the autumn.

Unconfirmed tabloid reports have suggested that Todd's first major storyline will be a love triangle with Marcus Dent and Maria Connor.

Todd was a regular on the ITV soap between 2001 and 2004. He headed back to the cobbles for a brief stint in 2007 and an Easter special in 2011.


Bruno Langley
Â© Getty Images / Ferdaus Shamim/WireImage
Bruno Langley


Speaking earlier this year about his latest return, Langley commented: "Right now seems to be a great time to return to the Street, as I have just moved back to Manchester myself, and it's going to be interesting to see if Todd has changed after being in London for so long, as I have changed as a person too.

"I would like to thank our producer Stuart [Blackburn] for inviting me back, and it's definitely going to make me smile when the Grimshaw family are finally back together again!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street returnee Bruno Langley has fuelled rumours of a possible new love triangle storyline for his character Todd Grimshaw.

Earlier this year, it was reported that Todd could come between Marcus Dent and Maria Connor when he arrives back in Weatherfield.

Marcus (Charlie Condou) fell for Maria (Samia Ghadie) last year, despite having always identified himself as gay.

Speaking to All About Soap on the story rumours, Langley explained: "Yes, he has his eye on Marcus. He's one of those people who enjoys the drama of splitting couples up!"

Viewers will see a more ruthless side to Todd in his latest stint on screen, as he is bitter after losing his job and his boyfriend in London.

Langley continued: "He thinks he's too good for Weatherfield and lies to Eileen about why he's back. But soon his ex Alex turns up and tells her the truth - Todd stole money from him. Todd's annoyed he's been caught out in front of his mum - he likes being seen as the better son."

However, the actor revealed that Todd will find it easy to get back in everyone's good books.

"He can be very charming and clever when he wants to," he explained. "He's clever and can turn things around to his advantage, such as manipulating Sean.

"I think he must have been hurt in some way in past relationships and that's why he's like he is now. I reckon he's come back to the street to wreak a bit of havoc!"

Coronation Street airs Todd's return on Monday, November 4 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Kim

Never liked Todd and it certainly won't help matters if he gets into a love triangle with Marcus and Maria. 

Can see more Gail/Eileen fighting if it happens though; Maria is close to Audrey so Gail is bound to think that it is her business. After what happened with Todd and Sarah, there's no love lost anyway.

----------


## Perdita

Eileen's prodigal son Todd is back on the cobbles, but his return could spell disaster for one Corrie couple, Bruno Langley has revealed.

Bruno, who plays Todd, said: "Todd has his eye on Marcus and heâs out to get what he wants. He likes a challenge and I guess heâs probably one of those people who like the drama of splitting couples up. Itâs all for his own ego and just to prove that he can." 

"People know Todd as a nice guy, but he must have been hurt in someway in a past relationship and thatâs why he is like he is now."

"I think Toddâs come back to wreak a bit of havoc... Nice Todd has well and truly gone."

Eileen might be pleased to see the return of Todd, but not all the residents are as happy to see him back on the street. Nick is furious to find him behind the bar of the Bistro after he cons Gloria into letting him have a trial run.

"Toddâs accepted who he is and I think he just expects that others will too. It was a long time ago and heâs probably hoping Nickâs got over it. I think he was a bit naÃ¯ve just walking in there though - He didnât think it through very well."

Even his brother Jason has his doubts about Todd's intnentions.

"Jasonâs questioning why Todd is staying around and why heâs acting so horribly. Heâs always had a problem with Todd being the golden boy, but I think that could all change."

"Jasonâs always had a problem with Todd being the golden boy but I think that could all change. The tables have turned..."

As Todd's nastier side comes to light, with his ex-boyfriend Alex turning up to reveal just what Todd has been up to, Eileen realises she's been fed a pack of lies.

"Todd's annoyed that heâs been caught out in front of his mum. He likes being seen as the better brother and doesnât want to go down in Eileenâs estimations," said Bruno. 

"Todd can be very nice and charming when he wants to be and has a way of being able to get people on his side. Heâs very clever and can turn things around so that the other person thinks itâs their fault. Heâs quick on his feet with his answers and he knows that Sean fancies him, so he uses that against him."

"He manipulates Sean into speaking to Eileen and his plan works. Eileen wants him to stay, which makes Todd very pleased with himself."

----------


## alan45

The photos

----------


## alan45

The photos

----------


## swmc66

How can Todd have a total personality transplant. He was a decent person before.

----------


## sarah c

> How can Todd have a total personality transplant. He was a decent person before.


he has been bitchy-fied by the London gay scene?

----------

tammyy2j (14-01-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> How can Todd have a total personality transplant. He was a decent person before.


he has been bitchy-fied by the London gay scene?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street welcomes back Todd Grimshaw next week, but his return may not be good news for the locals as he now has a nastier edge.

Following a tough time in London, Todd shows a ruthless and selfish side as he tries to exploit various situations for his own benefit - but how long will his mum Eileen put up with such bad behaviour?

Here, we catch up with Bruno Langley - who plays Todd - for all the gossip on his return to the street.

How does it feel to be back on Coronation Street?
"I've been doing theatre for the past year, so it's been a case of getting used to the cameras again, hitting your marks and everything you don't have to do when you're on the stage. My first scene was with Antony Cotton [who plays Sean] and he really helped me out. We also did a day of family scenes in the Grimshaws' house, which gave me a chance to cement myself back into the family unit. It was like being back at home."

Did you worry about whether you'd be able to easily step back into Todd's shoes?
"You do try to remember who he was and what he was about, but he's changed now. Whatever acting job I'm doing, I try to bring a lot of myself to the part - but some of the things that Todd is doing at the moment are definitely nothing like me!

"I did look at some old YouTube clips and it was the time when Richard Hillman was in the show. I was watching everyone else and how much everyone's hairstyles have changed!"

Why is Todd back in Weatherfield?
"There's a lot of backstory - maybe things that the writers have discussed and I don't know about. The story is that Todd has burned all of his bridges in London and he's annoyed a lot of people there. Everyone's had enough of him and he has nowhere else to go, so that's why he's back. He's used to living the high life in London, so there are other places he'd rather be than Weatherfield."

Can you tell us a bit more about Todd's new-found nasty side?
"Whatever happened to him in London has obviously made him a bit jaded. I think he's a bit more confident about himself, his sexuality and how he can use people to better himself. I think he's using anyone he can. It feels bad to say that he's using his mum, but he doesn't have anywhere to live so he is using her too. I've been filming some scenes today where Eileen is growing tired of Todd and his ways, but I don't know where it's going.

"You'll see that he's being horrible to everyone and he's leading people on. He's leading Sean on, because he knows that Sean fancies him. It's awful! I did some scenes today where Sean went crying off upstairs!

"I don't know what's happened to make Todd like this and I don't know if I'll find out, but it's more interesting for me because he was just a nice guy before. I'm aware not to push it too far, though. The audience are quite clever and you can't stray too far from what he was."

How does Jason feel to see Todd back?
"We've not had a scene yet where we've had a heart-to-heart. I imagine that Jason will put Todd in his place. We're very split apart at the moment."

Is there still awkwardness between Todd and Nick?
"Yeah, there is. Obviously the character of Nick is going through a lot at the moment, but we've had one scene so far - a confrontation at the Bistro. Todd tries to get a job there which leads to tension, especially as Gail is there. We've not had a full-on Grimshaw/Platt row yet, but I think that's where it's going."

What's coming up for Todd and Marcus?
"I think Todd wants to split Marcus and Maria up, just because he can. Again, that's something I'd never do. I'm not the kind of person who enjoys the drama of splitting people up, but obviously Todd does, which is great for me to play."

Will Todd get a job on the street?
"Yeah, he works at Streetcars on the switchboard! I'm having a few shifts as Steve is doing Eileen a favour. The scenes are really hard as Todd is very good at multitasking! In one scene I had to drink a cup of tea, eat a biscuit, throw a ball of paper and answer an imaginary phone call! I cannot multitask, so that was the hardest scene I've ever done! (Laughs.)

"There are some scenes where Todd is being quite rude to Steve and Lloyd. I'm not sure how long he'll last there or if he'll end up working in the knicker factory!"

As Bruno, what drew you back to the show?
"I recently moved back to the area and I can walk to work! I didn't have an agent for about three months, because my agent left to become a photographer. When I got a new agent, he called me a week later to let me know that Corrie had been in touch. It seemed like it was meant to be. 

"My son is not far away as he's in Bolton, so it means a lot to me that I can take him to school. The other day I took him to school and came to work, and that's an amazing thing to have as an actor, because we're usually here, there and everywhere. Corrie is the closest thing to a 9-5 job as we work Mondays to Fridays and then I have the weekends off with my boy."

Are you hoping to stick around on the show?
"Yeah, I wouldn't mind! It'd be nice to stick around for a couple of years. Stuart Blackburn, the producer, has said that he's keen to have me around while he's here. That's really nice because he's obviously got confidence in me and the character."

Had you been approached over a permanent return before?
"There's been a few times when I've been working on other jobs, so I couldn't do it. There's also been times when I've said I was available, but they said they couldn't do it at that point. Different producers have different ideas - it's just fortunate that Stuart likes the Grimshaw family and he's bringing old faces back."

Why did you leave in the first place?
"There's a number of reasons. There's a few personal ones, but at the time there was a lot of pressure on me and the character. There was a lot of media interest and I was quite young, so a lot of it was quite hard for me to deal with. I took the decision to leave and I wouldn't change it."

Was it ever tough for you after leaving?
"Yeah, it was at times. I've had periods of not working. I've had some really great jobs and then some harder periods. I'm not very good at auditions - I'm terrible! It's hard when there are times you can't support your son, but that's the game we're in. 

"I did some bar work in London between acting jobs until a newspaper printed a story about it, so I had to quit that one. I spoke to my agent and he told me it wasn't really a good thing to be doing. But I was about to go on a tour and was bored!"

How did you prepare for getting back on screen? Did you want to get in shape?
"A little bit! There's a scene I'm filming next week where I have to take my top off in the Bistro! In the story, Sean buys Todd a new shirt which costs him a lot, so he tries it on. Todd is trying to impress Marcus, so he's showing off a bit and it's all for Marcus's benefit. Maria is blissfully unaware of all this at the moment. 

"I've been doing a lot of running anyway as I did the London Marathon, so the last time I was here I think I was quite a bit bigger."

Will Todd get his comeuppance after causing so much trouble?
"In soaps everybody usually does, don't they? It'll take time but I assume that he'll be caught out in a situation and be backed into a corner. At the moment, Eileen is trying to see the good side in him but I think Todd's been demoted now to 'son number two'. Jason is number one, but that's fine with me!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw will make a move on Marcus Dent in the New Year.

Todd (Bruno Langley) is encouraged to make a play for his new friend after he notices Marcus watching when he strips off to try on a new shirt at the Bistro.

Although the pair are interrupted before anything can happen between them, Marcus is soon left questioning what this means for his relationship with Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie).

Charlie Condou, who plays Marcus, told All About Soap: "Todd knows that stripping off in the Bistro has had an effect on Marcus. He follows Marcus outside and says to him that he did it for his benefit, then asks him if he liked what he saw. Todd's very flirtatious and really comes on to Marcus - and Marcus is clearly uncomfortable with it all.

"Todd leans in for a kiss, at which point Eileen interrupts them. It's hard to know if Marcus would have responded to the kiss or not."

He continued: "If there wasn't anything in it, he would have told Maria that Todd tried to kiss him. But he doesn't - and that's suspicious. He's unsure of how he's feeling and that's why he doesn't say."

Condou recently announced that he will be leaving Coronation Street next year. He will bow out after Marcus's storyline with Todd and Maria comes to a head in the summer.



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2onAoGyW8

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Bruno Langley has said that his character Todd Grimshaw sees his pursuit of Marcus Dent as a challenge.

Viewers will know that Todd has set his sights on Marcus (Charlie Condou), despite Marcus's current relationship with Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie).

Speaking in an interview on the official Coronation Street website, Langley said: "Todd is doing alright these days. Not a lot is happening in Weatherfield and I think he is getting a little bit bored and I think it is about time for him to cause some trouble.

"Todd would feel it is a bit of challenge to bag Marcus and it's a nice bit of fun to try and get him back on the other side.

"Obviously Marcus is with Maria and he is dedicated to her. He is very reluctant to Todd's advances."

Tonight's episode of the soap will see Todd make a move on Marcus during his birthday meal at the Bistro. However, they are soon caught by Eileen.

Langley said: "Eileen cottons on to the fact that Todd has Marcus in his sights and she is not very happy.

" I think Todd is a little bit jealous of Marcus and Maria leaving the area and getting a nice house for themselves and having a nice life. I don't think he wants them to have a nice life.

"I think Marcus better be careful because Todd's got him in his sights, so he better watch out."

Coronation Street airs tonight (January 13) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

swmc66 (13-01-2014)

----------


## swmc66

How can anyone have personality transplants like Todd and Tina. So unreal

----------

tammyy2j (14-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street schemer Todd Grimshaw is triumphant next week as his pursuit of Marcus Dent finally pays off.

Marcus (Charlie Condou) gives into temptation during a visit to the Grimshaw house as he is no longer able to resist Todd's attempts to flirt with him.

Here, Bruno Langley - who plays Todd - explains why his character is being so ruthless.

Has Todd been biding his time with Marcus since he was told to back off after their close encounter?
"I think Todd has definitely set his sights on Marcus - he is going after one thing and one thing only at the minute. Todd has not really been going out into town - he's been staying close to home so he can keep an eye on everything, so I guess he has been biding his time and keeping tabs on the situation. Todd is someone who knows what he wants and won't stop until he gets it - never mind the consequences."  

Do you think Todd genuinely wants Marcus, or is it more about proving a point?
"No, I think Todd definitely does want him. He likes the challenge and the chase, that's for sure, but Todd is genuinely attracted to Marcus and sometimes that's all it takes."

Would Todd want Marcus just as much if Marcus turned around and agreed to a relationship?
"It might change the dynamics slightly, but I think Todd would say, 'Right, let's go for it then!' I don't think he'd waste any time."

Marcus is left feeling disconcerted when Todd flirts with him.
Â© ITV

How does Todd feel about the possibility of hurting Maria?
"Todd has a bit of a warped way of thinking - he thinks that by persuading Marcus round, he'd be doing everyone a favour. Ultimately Todd is willing to sacrifice other people's happiness for his own desires. Todd just keeps saying that he's doing it for Marcus, because Todd is adamant that Marcus is just living a lie. He feels as though he's helping them all out - he believes that if Marcus doesn't fall for him, he'll fall for someone else eventually."

Why is Todd angry about Marcus's plans to buy a house with Maria?
"He's not angry about it - I think it's jealousy more than anything. Todd is exasperated at the fact that Marcus can't see he's making a mistake with Maria and that he should be with him instead. Todd had had his own place in London but now he's back in Weatherfield stuck in his mum's box room, so I think Marcus and Maria's independence and life together makes him quite frustrated. He doesn't like to see other people happy when he's not." 

Todd has told Marcus that he has an estate agent friend. Is that a lie? 
"It's a complete lie. It's all just so he can converse with him. Todd isn't stupid, he knows what he's doing!"

Todd starts to confide in Marcus about his father. Is this just a sob story to get Marcus on side?
"Yes I'd say so. That's not to say that there aren't issues there because I think there are for whatever reason, but he's definitely playing on it for Marcus's benefit." 

Wanting to get Marcus on side, Todd tells him and Maria a sob story about his father.
Â© ITV
Todd tells Marcus and Maria about his Dad

Todd tells Sean that he's in love with someone else. How true is that? 
"It all depends what Todd's perception of love is! I don't think he's in love with Marcus, he's lustful but probably not in love. Again, Todd is clever and everything he does has a motive behind it. He knows Sean won't keep his mouth shut and that information will soon be out there. It's manipulation."

Can Todd tell that Marcus is becoming increasingly attracted to him? 
"Todd is definitely reeling him in slowly but surely. His mind games are definitely working. Todd knows exactly what he's doing - he knows himself and he's using all he has to get Marcus. He knows what works. Todd is so confident - this all comes quite naturally to him." 

Who makes the first move next week?
"Marcus. The scene is all about Todd pushing him and pushing him until Marcus caves."

Marcus and Todd move closer.
Â© ITV
Marcus and Todd move closer.

Eileen is very suspicious, isn't she?
"Eileen is instantly suspicious - she knows exactly what Todd is up to. She does try to persuade Todd to leave Marcus alone, but Todd tells her in rather plain terms that he won't be paying any attention to her!" 

Do you think Todd has any conscience about what he's doing? 
"I think Todd has a reason for doing what he's doing. Todd was going to marry Sarah and have children, but he knew it wasn't right and he was just getting swept up in it all. In a way he can see the same pattern happening with Marcus, so Todd is quite adamant when he tells Marcus that he's doing the wrong thing. 

"Todd's way of thinking is that he's saving Marcus from wrong, and in the long run he thinks he's doing Maria a favour too! But from Eileen's point of view he's breaking up a family. Todd has a completely different way of thinking - he can't understand why people can't see it. He goes about it all in the wrong way."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw is heading for trouble as he is attacked in a forthcoming storyline.

Bruno Langley, who plays Todd, was spotted filming the dramatic scenes on location in Manchester last night (Tuesday, September 9).

Bruno Langley films a scene where his Coronation Street character Todd Grimshaw is attacked by a gang in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Bruno Langley films an attack scene on location

While full details of the storyline are currently unclear, it appears that Todd will be targeted by a gang in an upcoming episode.

Todd is left bloodied and battered in the nasty incident, which will follow a tough few weeks for him on the cobbles.

Bruno Langley films a scene where his Coronation Street character Todd Grimshaw is attacked by a gang in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
A gang targets Todd

Bruno Langley films a scene where his Coronation Street character Todd Grimshaw is attacked by a gang in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Todd is left bloodied and battered

As cast and crew worked on the scenes yesterday, there was also an off-screen drama as filming had to be halted due to a minor accident.

A supporting artist who was playing one of the gang members fell over face first onto the pavement, which led to him being taken away in an ambulance. He was later replaced in the scene so filming could continue.

A Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy this morning: "The actor in question sustained a minor injury when he fell during filming. He was taken to hospital as a precaution, but he is fine and well." 

Todd's attack isn't the only problem heading his way, as Langley recently revealed that the bad boy's whole family will soon turn against him. The backlash comes as they can't forgive him for causing Tyrone Dobbs's recent accident.

Langley said this week: "He feels like the black sheep of the family and that's not a good feeling.

"He feels bad and he's at his lowest ebb. The one thing that he's always been able to count on is his mum sticking by him and backing him up. So when she leaves him in the hands of Tony and Jason it's a shock to Todd.

"There's one line where Eileen says 'I wash my hands of you' and she's never said that to Todd before. He's always been the golden boy and not anymore - now he's been demoted."

----------

Glen1 (10-09-2014), tammyy2j (10-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder is Tony behind Todd's attack

----------

Glen1 (11-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw will be scarred for life when he is attacked in an upcoming storyline.

Bruno Langley, who plays Todd, was spotted filming the dramatic scenes on location in Manchester last month, but storyline details have so far been kept under wraps.

Speaking at a Coronation Street press event today (October 20), producer Stuart Blackburn admitted that the "savage beating" would change Todd's life forever.

He said: "At the centre of the Grimshaw family we have Todd and he has been vile to his family. He has pushed them too far and he knows it.

"He is genuinely trying to atone for those sins, but when gets savagely beaten - a beating that will leave him scarred for life - it is not his assailant he is going to blame, but his family. Eileen, Sean, and Jason especially. The whole lot of them."

Blackburn also teased further drama for the Grimshaw family as Jason's father Tony makes some questionable decisions.

He said: "Tony is going to get himself into a host of trouble. He is arrogant enough to think that he can take on Tracey Barlow - how wrong can he be?"

----------

maidmarian (20-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street launches a big new storyline for Todd Grimshaw on Friday (November 7) as he is viciously beaten by a gang of thugs, leaving him scarred for life.

The nasty incident takes place after Todd wanders off alone into the night, having been stood up by his family when they decide to avoid a meal he has organised for them at the Bistro.

The plot that follows will see Todd at his most malicious as he blames his loved ones for what happened and begins to plot his revenge.

Here, Bruno Langley - who plays Todd - reveals all on what fans can expect from the storyline.

How long did you have to spend in make-up for the immediate aftermath of Todd's attack?
"For the scenes where you see Todd after he's been beaten up, it took an hour and a half and sometimes two hours in make-up. I don't think that's a lot, because when I watch behind-the-scenes stuff from movies, they're sometimes in make-up for seven or eight hours. So I would consider myself quite lucky! 

"Prosthetics were needed for two places - on the cheek and also on the eye to make it look like Todd's eye had swelled up. They had to blend it into my skin tone and make it look like it had been stitched as well, so it was a bit of a work of art, really!"

As Todd is scarred for life, will you have to spend a lot more time in make-up from now on?
"They've told me that they can get it down to 15 or 20 minutes. Todd's scar is going to be there permanently, as it would be in real life. That's kind of cool, because I don't think that happens very often on a soap when something dramatic happens to a character. The scar is not going to be gone in six months - it's going to be permanently there."

It must also take time to take it all off again!
"Yeah, sometimes when I've wanted to get home I've just gone and tried to get it off myself, but I couldn't as the glue is so strong! I've learned my lesson and the team at work take it off now, so it's just another 10 minutes added onto my day!"

Bruno Langley in make-up for Todd Grimshaw's facial injury
Â© ITV
Bruno in make-up for the facial injury

How does Todd feel about his injury?
"He's not a particularly vain person but he's always looked after his appearance, so it's a very big deal to him. It's been quite fun to do it.

"I think it could also affect his confidence when it comes to men. There are some scenes where Todd wants to go out for a drink with Jason and Sean. Sean is not sure it's the right time, because he says to Jason that people will react badly to Todd as a character and it won't be the same as it was before. Maybe it won't be as easy for Todd to get his way!"

Will Todd change as a person after this?
"The storyline coming up is that Todd blames his family as the reason for why this happened. He's not going to deal with it well and he's going to try to get his revenge. I'm not sure how far that's going to go, but I think it's going to be quite a long process.

"I'm not sure exactly how that's going to happen yet, as they've not told me and I've not asked. I'm seeing the producer soon so maybe I'll know then!"

Why does Todd blame his family?
"He sees it as a chain of events. If his family hadn't have stood him up in the Bistro, then he wouldn't have been mugged, then he wouldn't be in hospital. That's how he sees it, very black and white and he thinks the fault lies completely with his family and not himself.

"That's not how I personally would regard it. I think karma has got a lot to do with it - but Todd certainly doesn't think he has anything to feel guilty for. Even in the hospital, you can see little snippets of Todd trying to make his mum and Jason feel bad. I don't know how long that will go on for, or whether he will ever resign himself to the fact that he has to take some responsibility too."

Eileen and Jason are horrified at Todd's injuries. 
Â© ITV
Eileen and Jason are horrified at Todd's injuries

Does he blame anyone in particular?
"No, he blames everyone - Eileen, Jason, Eva, Julie, Tony. The thing is, Todd was genuinely trying to make it up to his family. He was trying to do a good thing by arranging the meal at the Bistro so he could become a better person and make it up to them. But the minute they don't turn up, Todd changes direction again and he's back where he was, if not further away. This is a huge setback and it'll be interesting to see where he goes from there."

Does Todd milk the situation to win sympathy from his family?
"I think he does! He moves back home, but it's quite sad that the only reason he's got back into the house is because this has happened to him. Jason didn't want Todd anywhere near him before this, and the only reason he's being nice is because this horrible thing has happened to Todd. It's not a nice feeling for everyone to feel sorry for you."

Have you ever had any similar experiences in real life?
"I've been mugged before. I was 17 and I was approached by three or four guys. They just said, 'Give us your stuff' and I just said, 'Okay!' I was waiting for a train and they were saying 'give us this' and 'give us that'. 

"I was hoping this train would turn up because there was nobody on the platform. Anyway, as the train was pulling up they finally got off. They took my phone and a few other things, but then one of them felt sorry and handed me the SIM card! I went 'Cheers mate!' and got on the train. Nothing had ever happened to me like that before, but it's not as bad as what happens to Todd."

How have you felt about playing a nastier version of Todd?
"To be completely honest, it's been nothing but fun to do it! Some of the things that Todd says are things that I would never say to anyone in real life. It's great and I'm enjoying it. The reaction I get is people saying that I'm very naughty but they still like me, but I think that's a very good reaction to have."

Will we find out what happened to Todd in London to bring about such a dramatic character change?
"I think we will. I haven't been told 100%, but I know a lot of people have been asking why Todd has changed. That's a good question and I think the viewers will find out, but I'm not sure when that will be. It's still a bit of a mystery!"

Todd is attacked
Â© ITV
Todd's attack airs on Friday

Is Todd staying around for a while?
"I'm contracted for another year and then we'll see. Contracts tend to run from year to year, so we'll have to see - it's obviously up to the producers and the writers."

How will Christmas be for the Grimshaws this year?
"We've been filming those scenes and Todd is not in a good place. He doesn't want to ruin Christmas for his family, but there are a lot of scenes in The Rovers with everyone together and it's not a particularly happy Grimshaw family Christmas. It never is in soaps!"

Does there come a point where Todd's attitude towards his injury changes?
"He spends a while taking it all in and internalising what happened. I think Todd feels sorry for himself, everyone else does too and he's not in a good place. But we've done some good scenes where Tracy Barlow comes round, drags Todd out of the house and says, 'Stop feeling sorry for yourself' - and he does! It took Tracy Barlow coming round to do that!"

Will Todd and Tracy have more scenes together?
"He's working at Barlows Buys at the moment and I hope he stays there because I'm having such good fun with Kate Ford. We work well together."

Tracy confronts Todd about the shop
Â© ITV
Tracy and Todd

Before the attack, Todd is trying to make amends with his family. Do you think he really was going to change his ways?
"I think Todd genuinely was on the road to try to redeem himself and that's the way I played it. When Todd is attacked, it just flips everything back on its head again. Who knows how far it would have gone if this hasn't happened? It could have been very different.

"Todd is not Eileen's favourite son anymore, but I think that's great because it creates conflict. You need conflict in soaps and this has created a lot of conflict between the two brothers. I'd like to see that more in the future - I'd like to see Jason and Todd have a go at each other!"

As Corrie has reintroduced Jason's father, would you like Todd's dad to make an appearance too?
"Yeah, but who knows whether he will? There was some mention of him a long time ago. I remember when I was first screen-tested in 2000, there was some comment about where Todd's dad came from. I think it was a one-night stand, and to be honest I can't even remember his name. It would be interesting if his dad came back, but I think the scenes have been great with Jason's dad Tony too. Terence Maynard is a great actor and he's slotted into the show really well."

Is there more to come between Todd and Tony?
"I think there is unfinished business. Obviously Tony and Todd are not speaking at the moment. Personally I think a lot of that was Todd's fault. Tony was quite manipulative, but so is Todd! They're probably as bad as each other. 

"I think there's more stuff to be done with Todd and Jason - lots of unfinished business!"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw will launch a twisted plan later this month as he tries to make his brother Jason believe that his girlfriend Eva Price is cheating on him.

Todd (Bruno Langley) seizes an opportunity to cause trouble when he notices that Eva is spending lots of time with Jason's father Tony Stewart.


The unlikely pair's connection is completely innocent as Tony (Terence Maynard) is merely helping Eva to find a flat for her and Jason. 

Tony and Eva decide to keep their plan to themselves for the time being, but it seems that their secrecy is playing straight into Todd's hands as he starts trying to sabotage Jason's relationship.

Pretending to be a supportive brother, Todd begins to carefully plant seeds in Jason's mind that neither Eva or Tony can be trusted.


A Coronation Street insider told Digital Spy: "Todd may appear to be back on better terms with his family, but deep down he still blames them for the fact that he was scarred for life in a mugging last year.

"When Todd turns his vengeful intentions to Jason, he manages to drop just enough hints to send his brother's paranoia into overdrive."

The storyline is expected to lead up to a temporary departure for Eva as Catherine Tyldesley, who plays her, is currently on maternity leave. The 31-year-old is expecting her first child and will return to filming in the summer.

----------

lizann (14-01-2015), maidmarian (14-01-2015), swmc66 (15-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I thought he was ok now and does'nt seem like he is holding grudges. i thought he saw Tracy and Tony and put 2 and 2 together and was going to expose them.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street schemer Todd Grimshaw will step up his deception next week as he continues to try to sabotage his mum Eileen's relationship with Adrian.

Viewers have recently seen Todd (Bruno Langley) turn his malicious intentions to Eileen by faking an online dating identity to confuse her as her new romance with Adrian goes from strength to strength.

Next week, Todd is annoyed to discover Eileen and Adrian loved up after spending the night together and quickly sends Eileen another message from 'Jeff'.

Todd is annoyed to discover Eileen and Adrian loved up after spending the night together.
Â© ITV
Todd is annoyed to discover Eileen and Adrian

Later, Adrian suggests to Eileen that now they are exclusive, she should delete her profile from the dating site. However, after being egged on by Todd, Eileen finds herself unable to resist going on there again.

After checking her messages, Eileen is surprised by one from Jeff telling her he is visiting the UK and has suggested they meet for a drink.

Clearly excited, Eileen is encouraged by Todd to meet up with Jeff, but will she go through with it?

----------

maidmarian (05-05-2015), swmc66 (05-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

It may seem unthinkable at the moment, but Coronation Street schemer Todd Grimshaw might finally do the right thing in an upcoming storyline.

Show producer Stuart Blackburn has confirmed that a future plot will see Todd (Bruno Langley) realise the importance of family loyalty - despite his recent vendetta against the rest of the Grimshaws.


Since blaming his family for a facial injury he sustained when he was mugged, Todd has wrecked his brother Jason's relationship with Eva Price. He has also set to work on sabotaging his mum Eileen's romance with Adrian Mortimer.

Blackburn told Soaplife: "At first, Todd doesn't care about Eileen or Jason because he feels they deserve it. The problem is that it doesn't make Todd feel better.

"The one thing the Grimshaw brothers have in common, though, is a history with Sarah - and the Grimshaw boys, Sarah and Callum are going to cross at some point. And what we'll see through this story is that, when the chips are down, Todd is going to be there for his brother."

Teasing Eva's upcoming return to the cobbles, he added: "Eva comes back a very chastened woman and her circumstances have dramatically changed - and she'll come back to a very different Jason."

----------

lizann (19-05-2015), maidmarian (19-05-2015), swmc66 (19-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hope she has not had a character change, I liked her as the dippy blonde  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

is todds scar gone

----------


## Perdita

No, still clearly visible under his left eye

----------


## swmc66

They wont keep that up for long. One day it will miraculously disappear

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw will be left kicking himself next week as scheming Pat Phelan outsmarts him yet again.

Todd is currently locked in a bitter feud with Phelan (Connor McIntyre), knowing that the ruthless builder's sudden interest in his family will only lead to trouble.

Next week's episodes see Phelan's true colours emerge once again when he helps Jason to clear out Tony Stewart's flat following his tragic death.

Since Tony's home is full of stolen goods, Jason insists that he wants nothing to do with the dodgy gear and tells Phelan that it should all go to charity.


Jason, Todd and Phelan tidy Tony's flat
Â©  ITV

Once Jason is out of the way, Phelan seizes on the opportunity to make some quick cash by phoning a friend and flogging the lot for Â£3,000.

Todd is lying in wait and manages to film the deal on his phone, but it's Phelan who stays one step ahead when he spots his enemy snooping.

Todd is triumphant when he later shows Eileen and Billy the footage of Phelan selling the gear behind Jason's back.


Eileen and Billy watch the footage
Â©  ITV
Eileen is devastated by what she sees - but only until Phelan explains himself by 'revealing' that he found receipts for all of Tony's belongings and sold them on Jason's behalf since they were legit after all.

Proving his story, Phelan hands over Â£2,000 in cash - forcing Todd to eat humble pie and apologise to his enemy.

Todd may be playing nice for now, but deep down he still knows that Phelan is up to no good. So when Jason later learns that he's inherited a sizeable sum from Tony, suspicious Todd can't help but fear that Phelan will find a way to get his hands on the cash.

Bruno Langley, who plays Todd, revealed: "Todd is quite an intelligent guy and he's quite quick at picking up on things like this in people. There's something off about this guy Phelan - he can feel it.

"Todd's main priority is to protect his family. He keeps saying to Phelan: 'I'm not going to let you walk all over this family like you did the Windasses'. 

"It's intuition. He's just picked up on a few things. He tells Phelan he doesn't trust him. He just knows. Todd has a devious side himself, so maybe that's why."

Asked whether Todd is a match for Phelan, Langley replied: "Yes, most definitely. It seems like he'll go all the way to protect his family, however that is. Perhaps not physically - Phelan's quite an imposing character - but, as I say, Todd's intelligent, very quick, and if there's something to find out about Phelan he'll spot it.

"I think it should be Todd who brings Phelan down. I'd like Todd to be part of his downfall. Todd says to him: 'You're going to mess up and I'm going to be right there...'"


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), inkyskin (27-04-2016), maidmarian (26-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Could Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw be about to steal away Billy Mayhew from Sean Tully?

Fans have noticed a spark between the pair recently and Bruno Langley certainly wasn't ruling it out when he appeared for a live interview on ITV's This Morning today (June 3).

Todd is the only person that Billy has chosen to confide in since his secret brother arrived in Weatherfield, and Billy will be returning the favour over the next few episodes when Todd needs someone to talk to about the Callum Logan murder saga.

Speaking about their on-screen spark today, Bruno teased: "Have you noticed this? Yeah, Todd and Billy become very close and I've enjoyed working with Daniel Brocklebank who plays Billy. He's very lovely."

And when This Morning host Ruth Langsford branded Todd a "boyfriend stealer", Bruno wasn't jumping in to defend him - saying only: "I know!"

Sean will be left fearing for the future of his relationship next week when he spots Billy and Todd looking very close, but only time will tell whether he really does have anything to worry about.

Sean watches Billy and Todd
Â©  ITV
Bruno also reminisced today about Coronation Street's live episode last year, which saw Todd and Tony setting fire to Callum's car on the night of his death.

Reflecting on the nerve-wracking experience, he explained: "It was so good. The thing is, we rehearsed it so much and obviously I've done quite a lot of live theatre.

"But even so, my first scene I kind of opened the door to Tez who played Tony. As I opened the door, I knew there were 8, 9 million viewers. I held it together!" 


Not predictable at all, is it

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2016), parkerman (03-06-2016), TaintedLove (03-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'd like to see Todd and Billy fall for each other and start a relationship because I think they've got good chemistry. I definitely don't want an affair though!  Billy's too good for that.

----------

livden (28-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

If it makes Todd a nicer character then it would be good

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Actually he has a good side to him already

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Bruno Langley has signed a new contract with Coronation Street.

The actor told the Manchester Evening News that he's signed on for another year, meaning at least 12 more months of Todd Grimshaw on the show.

The actor has just launched his music career with his debut EP Jump and was supported at Suburbia nightclub by fellow Corrie stars Sair Khan, Daniel Brocklebank, Ollie Farnworth, Mikey North and Dean Fagan.

It's interesting times for Bruno's character Todd, as his brother Jason (Ryan Thomas) has only just left the cobbles to go to Thailand.

"Just doing those scenes where Jason is leaving, they were so hard to do," Bruno told Loose Women earlier this week.

"We grew up together. He was 16 when he joined the show, I was 17. So it was really hard to hold back the tears."

Earlier in the month, Bruno hinted that Todd could be about to steal away Billy Mayhew from Sean Tully.

"Todd and Billy become very close and I've enjoyed working with Daniel Brocklebank who plays Billy. He's very lovely," he teased.

Digital Spy


_Good news!!_

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2016), Glen1 (01-07-2016), livden (07-10-2016), lizann (01-07-2016), tammyy2j (04-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw will finally discover the truth about Callum Logan's murder next week.

The uncertainty over Callum's death will arise once again in upcoming scenes, as Sarah Platt settles back into Weatherfield life and Eileen is informed that her son Jason has had an accident abroad.

When Sarah (Tina O'Brien) calls in the flower shop to announce that she'll be attending Kylie's funeral, Todd is deeply concerned and points out how he's covered up for her for months by letting Tony Stewart take the rap. 

Sarah is shocked to realise Todd (Bruno Langley) thinks she murdered Callum and swears profusely that she didn't. However, she inadvertently makes things even more complex for her struggling family as Todd wrongly assumes David must be the murderer instead.

Sarah's shocked to realise Todd thinks she murdered Callum
Â©  ITV
An angry Todd soon confronts David over his lies but the situation escalates when Todd struggles to hold back his anger, blaming David for Jason's accident. With the pressure building, Sarah is unable to stand it anymore and finally cracks - revealing that Callum's killer was Kylie. 

Following Sarah's revelation, David begs Todd not to go to the police for the sake of Max and Lily but he refuses to make any promises, leaving the Platts facing an even more uncertain future.

Todd is angry with David
Â©  ITV

With Todd in turmoil, it's left to Sarah to persuade him to keep quiet and she chases him to the police station. Outside, Sarah begs Todd to hear her side of the story and relives that fateful night, explaining how Callum was going to kill her but Kylie saved her life. 

Sarah implores Todd to bury the truth for the sakes of Max and Lily who have just lost their mum, but will Todd agree? Or are Sarah and David looking at a prison sentence?

Sarah implores Todd to bury the truth about Callum
Â©  ITV

Sarah implores Todd to bury the truth about Callum
Â©  ITV

Sarah pleas with Todd
Â©  ITV
Coronation Street airs these scenes next week on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), livden (27-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Bruno Langley has hinted that his character Todd Grimshaw could be about to go head-to-head with evil Pat Phelan.

Todd will become increasingly suspicious of his mum's scheming partner next week after Phelan deliberately causes a huge family divide after the truth about his relationship with Billy Mayhew is exposed.

After a devastated Sean is forced to move out following the revelation, Todd is incensed when he spots Phelan's triumphant smile amid all the arguing and upset.

A suspicious Todd later tells Phelan that he knows what he is up to, and Langley thinks he has got the measure of the malicious builder.

He said: "Todd's got Phelan's card marked definitely. He is suspicious of him and he doesn't trust him whatsoever.

"Phelan is looking after Jason's business whilst Jason is away and Todd doesn't like that one bit. He doesn't believe the business is in safe hands at all. Todd knows what Phelan is like because he has some similar aspects and traits in himself so he can spot them a mile off!

"In a war of words Todd would win, hands down. He's more intelligent than Phelan. I think if push came to shove he could pull one over on him, definitely."

Langley also insisted that Todd is serious about having a long-term future with Billy, but added that some fans are worried his alter ego could do the vicar more harm than good.

"It's hard to define how Todd feels about Billy. We'll see what happens between them, but I'm not sure what kind of relationships Todd had whilst he was away in London.

"This is definitely the first person he has been very serious about in a really long time, and we've seen Billy and Todd grow closer and closer as time has gone on.

"It would make sense for something to grow between them and develop. That desire for it to go well is definitely genuine."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), livden (27-07-2016), lizann (27-07-2016)

----------


## livden

Thanks for posting the new spoilers, *Perdita*.

Todd assumed Sarah killed Callum. She never actually said it. It's Todd's fault that Jason left. He framed Tony (Jason's dad). Now he probably feels guilty, but again.. it's his own fault. I believe he will respect Sarah's wish and he will not tell the police. I just wonder.. will he tell Billy?

----------


## Dazzle

> Todd assumed Sarah killed Callum. She never actually said it. It's Todd's fault that Jason left. He framed Tony (Jason's dad). Now he probably feels guilty, but again.. it's his own fault. I believe he will respect Sarah's wish and he will not tell the police. I just wonder..* will he tell Billy?*


Almost certainly, especially since he confided in him about Sarah being Callum's killer even before they got together.

----------

livden (28-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...ared-by-ofcom/

Coronation Street is in the clear with Ofcom after complaints over Todd Grimshaw's steamy scenes with vicar Billy Mayhew.

Same sex kisses in the soaps are still seemingly an issue with a small minority of viewers, as 67 complaints have been lodged to the broadcasting regulator over Todd and Billy in recent weeks.

A total of 26 complaints were sent in after Todd and Billy finally got together on Friday, July 8 - sealing their union with a passionate kiss in Eileen's kitchen.

Another 41 were sent in after Todd tried to get even closer to Billy as their relationship progressed in the following episodes on July 11.

Ofcom has confirmed its decision over the complaints today (August 1) - there'll be no investigation needed as the scenes (obviously) didn't break any rules.

An Ofcom spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We considered a number of complaints objecting to two male characters kissing in this episode, but won't be investigating. Our rules do not discriminate between scenes involving opposite sex and same sex couples.

"Also the scenes were not in any way sexually explicit. For these reasons they were not scheduled inappropriately and did not exceed generally accepted standards."

Todd and Billy have been seeing each other in secret over the past few weeks, but Todd's mum Eileen has recently uncovered their relationship.

The drama continues this week as Billy's ex Sean Tully also discovers that he's now with Todd, leading to fireworks and hurt feelings on the Street.

Digital Spy


While it might not be many complaints compared to viewing figures, it is good to see Ofcom taking them seriously and investigating them  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2016), livden (01-08-2016), parkerman (01-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> While it might not be many complaints compared to viewing figures, it is good to see Ofcom taking them seriously and investigating them


It's even better that these complaints were dismissed out of hand and that Ofcom state they "_do not discriminate between scenes involving opposite sex and same sex couples"_.

----------

parkerman (01-08-2016), Perdita (01-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> It's even better that these complaints were dismissed out of hand and that Ofcom state they "_do not discriminate between scenes involving opposite sex and same sex couples"_.


  That goes without saying!!!

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That goes without saying!!!


Apologies if it sounded like I was having a go. I'm having a bad day today and felt a bit cross reading about the complaints about the gay kiss. It was nothing personal!  :Embarrassment:

----------

Perdita (01-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Apologies if it sounded like I was having a go. I'm having a bad day today and felt a bit cross reading about the complaints about the gay kiss. It was nothing personal!


  No apology needed as I did not take it as being got at but it made me realise I should have expressed my opinion on it rather than assuming others would know my attitude so I need to apologise ,  sorry  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> No apology needed as I did not take it as being got at but it made me realise I should have expressed my opinion on it rather than assuming others would know my attitude so I need to apologise ,  sorry


You don't need to apologise. I for one have known you long enough to be certain you wouldn't be on the side of the complainers.  :Smile:

----------

parkerman (01-08-2016), Perdita (01-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...ared-by-ofcom/
> 
> Coronation Street is in the clear with Ofcom after complaints over Todd Grimshaw's steamy scenes with vicar Billy Mayhew.
> 
> Same sex kisses in the soaps are still seemingly an issue with a small minority of viewers, as 67 complaints have been lodged to the broadcasting regulator over Todd and Billy in recent weeks.
> 
> A total of 26 complaints were sent in after Todd and Billy finally got together on Friday, July 8 - sealing their union with a passionate kiss in Eileen's kitchen.
> 
> Another 41 were sent in after Todd tried to get even closer to Billy as their relationship progressed in the following episodes on July 11.
> ...


I was JUST about to post this article! Thanks for posting it, *Perdita*. I did say that I've seen many homophobic comments on Corrie's Facebook page, so the complaints sadly don't surprise me. At least the final decision makes me happy.

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2016)

----------


## livden

I'm happy Todd and Billy are moving in together, but I'm gonna be effing furious if Sean tries to break them up!  :Sad:

----------


## mariba

Sean isn't the type who would try to break up anyone... He's too nice. And too nice for billy too. Hopefully he'll find someone who really loves him next.

----------

swmc66 (24-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

He'll find somebody eventually, I'm sure. My guess is he'll be upset or maybe even heartbroken but he'll get used to it.

----------


## livden

> Sean isn't the type who would try to break up anyone... He's too nice. And too nice for billy too. Hopefully he'll find someone who really loves him next.


The spoiler said Sean is out for revenge. Who else if not Todd is he gonna go after?

----------


## Perdita

> The spoiler said Sean is out for revenge. Who else if not Todd is he gonna go after?


Jenny for grassing them up in the factory maybe? Not sure which spoiler you are referring to  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm happy Todd and Billy are moving in together, but I'm gonna be effing furious if Sean tries to break them up!


To Eileen's house or Billy's rectory?

----------


## livden

Spoilers for week of 5th September:



Source: What's on TV Magazine



Source: Soaplife Magazine

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2016), lizann (24-08-2016), tammyy2j (24-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> To Eileen's house or Billy's rectory?


It just says that Todd moves in with Billy  :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (24-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

Liking the sound of that.

----------

livden (24-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

Liking the sound of that.

----------


## swmc66

Nick is stupid. Same ultimatum given by Tracy to Carla. Steve will not leave Amy. Nick needs to move if he can't stand it. They should all get back on the coach to Liverpool. The rectory was very nice a lot better than Eileens. Then there will be no need to keep hiding and covering up. 
Surprised at Sean but it looks like it will backfire on him. Like they say some good comes after something bad happens.

----------

tammyy2j (25-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Nick is stupid. Same ultimatum given by Tracy to Carla. Steve will not leave Amy. Nick needs to move if he can't stand it. They should all get back on the coach to Liverpool. The rectory was very nice a lot better than Eileens. Then there will be no need to keep hiding and covering up. 
Surprised at Sean but it looks like it will backfire on him. Like they say some good comes after something bad happens.

----------


## louisa

I never thought of that. The only thing that could come out good in that is if Billy and Todd stay together.

----------

swmc66 (25-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> Sean isn't the type who would try to break up anyone... He's too nice. And too nice for billy too.




*"Jealous Sean ponders taking revenge."*

----------

louisa (25-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

Says it all really, doesn't it? What's that saying about a woman scorned? Or in this case, an over the top drama queen scorned. I just hope Todd and Billy have the brains to figure this out.

----------

livden (25-08-2016)

----------


## livden

New Todd & Billy spoiler pics here: http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/...ept-fri-9-sept

----------


## LouiseP

Only ponders. Vast difference.

----------


## louisa

Any idea what day those pics are from? Please say Monday.

----------


## haggy

> New Todd & Billy spoiler pics here: http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/...ept-fri-9-sept


I swear my heart stopped beating over that Todd and Billy picture.
Typical Todd to mess things up though. Hopefully it's just a blip and we get a wonderful reunion

----------


## haggy

> New Todd & Billy spoiler pics here: http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/...ept-fri-9-sept


I swear my heart stopped beating over that Todd and Billy picture.
Typical Todd to mess things up though. Hopefully it's just a blip and we get a wonderful reunion

----------


## Perdita

> Any idea what day those pics are from? Please say Monday.


 I guess it will be the end of the second episode on Monday 5th September

----------

louisa (29-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

That's alright then. Just as long as it's not Friday, I'm happy.

----------


## livden

> Only ponders. Vast difference.


Even so, the fact that he's thinking about revenge makes him a less perfect person than you and mariba make him out to be. mariba literally said "not Sean, he's too nice."

----------


## Dazzle

> Even so, the fact that he's thinking about revenge makes him a less perfect person than you and mariba make him out to be. mariba literally said "not Sean, he's too nice."


I'm not taking sides here because I haven't got any strong feelings about Sean either way, but good people can and do have bad thoughts - they just don't follow through with them.  

I'm sure wreaking bloody revenge and even murder has crossed all of our minds once or twice, but most of us can control ourselves.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (29-08-2016)

----------


## livden

> I swear my heart stopped beating over that Todd and Billy picture.
> Typical Todd to mess things up though. Hopefully it's just a blip and we get a wonderful reunion


Me too. I just cannot get over the kissing pic. It's so beautiful and cute and romantic  :Smile:  Todd will always be Todd though. He has a big mouth and he will say things without thinking so it comes out wrong and he only ends up sabotaging himself. It's very in-character but also terribly frustrating for us as viewers, especially with all the progress he has made lately.

----------


## haggy

> Me too. I just cannot get over the kissing pic. It's so beautiful and cute and romantic  Todd will always be Todd though. He has a big mouth and he will say things without thinking so it comes out wrong and he only ends up sabotaging himself. It's very in-character but also terribly frustrating for us as viewers, especially with all the progress he has made lately.


I was so not expecting those hotel pictures at all. What a lovely treat! ;)
I love that we finally get to see Todd in a proper relationship as it was always painfully clear that Todd was never really in love with Marcus and was just using and manipulating him. The Todd and Billy relationship is definitely showing a different, smitten and downright adorable Todd but it only stands to reason that Todd will make silly mistakes along the way because well, that's kinda what he does. It is incredibly frustrating but i'll be interesting to see just how he manages to win Billy back and if he can finally face up to some of his flaws and his somewhat self destructive behavior. Personally I'm intrigued by how the moving in situation comes about seeing that Billy wants to take things slow.

----------


## haggy

> Me too. I just cannot get over the kissing pic. It's so beautiful and cute and romantic  Todd will always be Todd though. He has a big mouth and he will say things without thinking so it comes out wrong and he only ends up sabotaging himself. It's very in-character but also terribly frustrating for us as viewers, especially with all the progress he has made lately.


I was so not expecting those hotel pictures at all. What a lovely treat! ;)
I love that we finally get to see Todd in a proper relationship as it was always painfully clear that Todd was never really in love with Marcus and was just using and manipulating him. The Todd and Billy relationship is definitely showing a different, smitten and downright adorable Todd but it only stands to reason that Todd will make silly mistakes along the way because well, that's kinda what he does. It is incredibly frustrating but i'll be interesting to see just how he manages to win Billy back and if he can finally face up to some of his flaws and his somewhat self destructive behavior. Personally I'm intrigued by how the moving in situation comes about seeing that Billy wants to take things slow.

----------


## livden

> I'm not taking sides here because I haven't got any strong feelings about Sean either way, but good people can and do have bad thoughts - they just don't follow through with them.  
> 
> I'm sure wreaking bloody revenge and even murder has crossed all of our minds once or twice, but most of us can control ourselves.


Right but now we know Sean DID do his revenge plot. He called the hotel to cancel the room. Only after Eva talked to him did he change his mind. So in this instance he actually did go through with it. It wasn't just "a thought". That's why it's ridiculous to say Sean can't do it to Billy because he's too nice.

----------


## Dazzle

> Right but now we know Sean DID do his revenge plot. He called the hotel to cancel the room. Only after Eva talked to him did he change his mind. So in this instance he actually did go through with it. It wasn't just "a thought". That's why it's ridiculous to say Sean can't do it to Billy because he's too nice.


I don't really think that argument applies since he changes his mind, meaning he doesn't follow through with it in the end.  Cancelling a hotel room is a very tame kind of revenge anyway.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I do agree with you that Sean can be quite mean at times though so it wouldn't have surprised me if he had got revenge.  He's definitely no saint, though he's still one of the nicer Coronation Street residents.

----------


## livden

New Todd spoiler for the week of September 12th:



Source: What's On TV

----------

louisa (30-08-2016), tammyy2j (31-08-2016)

----------


## louisa

Aww. Not to the Caz/Maria thing but Billy. Daniel said in an interview just recently that their relationship was still in the lust stage but very much heading towards love. I can't wait for the first person to say the big ily. I reckon Todd will be the first to say it.

----------

livden (30-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Still catching up with episodes . Todd was really horrible to Billy at the hotel. How can Billy say that's the best thing that's come along for him when he treated him like that. Corrie  writers are messing up this storyline with making Todd some Jekyll and Hyde character. Not impressed at all

----------


## livden

> Still catching up with episodes . Todd was really horrible to Billy at the hotel. How can Billy say that's the best thing that's come along for him when he treated him like that. Corrie  writers are messing up this storyline with making Todd some Jekyll and Hyde character. Not impressed at all


Because they both made a mistake. Sure, Todd was slightly worse, considering the nasty stuff that he said. But Billy clearly overreacted. His comment wasn't even that bad. They both knew they had blown it. And Todd profoundly apologized, so I'm fine with it. I do agree though that this is the start of "evil Todd", and I don't like it one bit. He has been so selfless up until now, as soon as he doesn't get what he wants he reverts back to the selfish, manipulative Todd again and it's jut so annoying.

----------

swmc66 (09-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Pat has played a masterstroke by offering Todd in on his scam.

Will Todd make a deal with the devil, or is Phelan about to get his fingers burnt? Bruno Langley teases what's to come!

When does Todd first find out about Phelanâs building scam?

Todd has known that Phelan is not a good guy for a long time. He overhears conversations and because he is quick and quite a clever guy, he can put two and two together.

He is constantly confronting Pat and vows to find proof of the building scam to give to the police.

Why canât he report Phelan to the police?

Toddâs frustrated because he feels that the police wonât take him seriously. Phelan has also stated there would be bad implications on Eileen and Jasonâs finances so Todd decides the best thing to do is keep his mouth shut.

How does Todd react when Phelan calls him to the building site for a chat?

Todd is pleased. He thinks he finally has Phelan on the back foot but, unbeknown to him, things are about to go from bad to worse after he leaves his phone in the Rovers...

 Sean and Billy - Coronation Street - ITV
Sean gets a call on Todd's phone from the Bishop!
Billy finds out that Todd has reported them to the Bishop. Can you tell us why he did that?

Todd is testing Billyâs morals and whether he is more important to him than his congregation. Todd does care a lot about himself so when Billy first mentions that he might leave the church, in the back of Toddâs mind he just focuses on: âWow, Billy really does like me because he is willing to give all that up.â

So that is what spurs Todd on. He thinks that Billy just needs that extra push and he later tells Billy that he did it for him so he could be free to be himself.
I donât believe Todd though. I think Todd did it for himself and maybe like 5% he did it for Billy!

How does Billy react when Todd explains himself?

Billy is furious and says it is over, thatâs it, clean cut for him. He says âI donât understand you Todd, you can be nice when you want to be.â He is baffled by Toddâs behaviour and Todd feels so bad when Billy dumps him, heâs upset.

Why does Todd go to the building site?

Firstly, Phelan keeps giving Todd little digs about working in a flower shop with all his pansies. He goads Todd with the promise of working with the big boys, making some money and doing something with his life. Phelan is telling the truth from his point of view and Todd takes it onboard. So when Billy says itâs over, that is the catalyst for Todd.

He looks at what he has got and decides he might as well step up to what Billy thinks of him, put his morals on the back burner and just get on with it.

How does Phelan react to Toddâs change of heart?

Phelan is suspicious but like most things in life you know when someone is telling you the truth. Todd tells Phelan it is because he is twisted and thatâs who he isâ¦ and Phelan buys it!

I think Phelan sees a lot of himself in Todd.

Do you think Todd is a match for Phelan? Or do you think they could be a dangerous team together?

Yes, they are a match for each other but that is a hard one because I really like Connor (who plays Phelan) and I really like working with him. So if that means that I prefer the two of them in some dastardly plan together, then so be it. We work well together because he is a very serious actor and I take it very seriously too so we both really care about the work.

What reaction do you get from viewers - are they âTeam Toddâ or âTeam Phelanâ?

Connor knows more about this than me because I try not to think about it. People in the street ask me, âWhen is Phelan going to get his comeuppance,â as they would do because thatâs what happens with a villain. People want that and villains have to get their just deserts...

Would you personally like Todd to be the one to bring Phelan down?

Yes, of course because I love the drama!

He seems a bit nicer these days - do you prefer good Todd or bad Todd?

I donât think they both have to be mutually exclusive. I like both sides to him and I like that you canât pin him down which makes interesting viewing because you donât know what he is going to do next.

He is very unpredictable and thatâs great to act. I donât want to be the nice guy in the pub! It is harder for me to get where he is coming from when he is doing these bad things because thatâs not me, I consider myself quite a nice guy, but either way it is fun!

What else is coming up for Todd?

We will see Todd using his effortless charm to fleece his neighbours but, realising he is playing with fire, itâs a ticking time-bomb before Todd and Phelan lock horns again.

Although Todd and Phelan are both similar characters in their twisted ways, Todd has one weakness and Phelan knows exactly how to use this to his advantage.

Todd is in real danger if he doesnât act smart and quick.

Coronation Street

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2016), swmc66 (17-09-2016)

----------


## livden

New Todd & Billy spoilers to come on Monday!  :Cheer:  :Bow:  :Clap: 

https://twitter.com/Our_manPLA/statu...85917446520832

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Vinny kills Todd Grimshaw? There could be a shock twist ahead
Things are about to get even more sinister in Coronation Street and fan favourite Todd Grimshaw looks set to be in the firing line â as con artist Vinny vows to kill him if he messes up the flat scam.
And with Pat Phelan set to warn Todd that his dodgy mate is capable of all sorts, could we be about to lose Todd in a shock twist later this year as the storyline steps up a gear? Actor Connor McIntyre, who plays Phelan, has suggested that we shouldnât be underestimating Vinny â perhaps he could even be worse than Phelan himself!
He said: âPhelan is extremely anxious for two reasons â first of all, that rocks the whole boat with Eileen. Also, we know thereâs history between Phelan and Vinny. Phelan knows that Todd pulling out represents real dangers in terms of Vinny just saying, âIâm going to kill him.â Now, for Phelan, that would wreck the whole deck of cards also, so heâs very anxious.
âVinny is a very dangerous presence and the worries are manifold. Phelan knows what Vinny is capable of â heâs scared in the sense of the repercussions of what Vinny could do. Vinny is a loose cannon. Phelanâs a schemer, a thinker, a manipulator, whereas Phelan is calculated, Vinny is black and white. This represents a danger. Phelan is trying to manage everybody at the same time and no doubt, as time goes on, we will see the pressures of that taking their toll.â
Look out Todd!

----------


## louisa

I'm hoping this is just to scare use but if they do kill him off, they'd have lost a viewer because Todd's my favourite character. Plus it'll break Billy's heart.

----------

livden (23-09-2016), tammyy2j (23-09-2016)

----------


## livden

> I'm hoping this is just to scare use but if they do kill him off, they'd have lost a viewer because Todd's my favourite character. Plus it'll break Billy's heart.


I agree 100 % with this.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really can't see Todd being killed off

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2016), livden (24-09-2016), parkerman (24-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

https://youtu.be/UVtworCITJQ

If you didn't catch Coronation Street last night - easily done when they schedule in a random Thursday episode - you will have missed Todd Grimshaw finally explaining what on earth happened to him down in London.

Ever since Todd returned to the cobbles in 2013, fans have wondered about the reasons for his drastic personality change. Or, to put it another way, why he was suddenly a total sod with no explanation.

Todd has turned nicer this year by supporting his ex Sarah Platt through her problems and striking up an unexpected relationship with Billy the Vicar.

Although the latter example definitely turned sour when he tried to cause trouble for Billy by reporting him to the Bishop.

Thursday's episode saw Todd take a trip to A&E after being pricked with a used needle when he was helping to clear out an empty house with Billy.

While enduring a long wait to be seen, Todd opened up to Billy over a difficult experience in London that we've never heard about before - when he fell for a married man called Sam and had his heart broken.

Todd told Billy: "There was this guy when I lived in London, he was HIV positive. He was married 12 years, two kids, Mr Respectable. He walked away from all that for me.

"I just felt that we could deal with anything, so long as we were together. So when he was diagnosed, he took it really badly. He thought I'd given it to him. It was weird because I felt guilty that I was fine and he had all that to deal with, but I stood by him every step of the way.

"I was gonna propose to him and I had the ring in my pocket - and he told me he was going back to his wife. I don't expect sympathy, what goes around comes round, I know that.


"But when he left me, it felt like I'd been hit by a train. So if anyone gets too close, I push them away or I do something to make them leave. Either way, I just won't trust anyone like that again."

During a trip to a&e, Todd realises how much he wants Billy back
Â©  ITV
Though at least he wasn't taking himself too seriously, adding: "Dramatic, moi?"

We're not sure it quite justifies everything Todd did when he returned to the cobbles as a villain three years ago - but at least we have some more understanding of the whole thing now.

(Unless he was just making the whole thing up for sympathy. In which case, as you were.)

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

.


> (Unless he was just making the whole thing up for sympathy. In which case, as you were.)

----------

Perdita (30-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is he and Billy now?

----------


## Dazzle

> Where is he and Billy now?


Billy was going away for a few weeks to do charity work as far as I can recall.  Not sure about Todd: I guess he's supposed to be still around?

----------

tammyy2j (10-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Billy was going away for a few weeks to do charity work as far as I can recall.  Not sure about Todd: I guess he's supposed to be still around?


Are they still broke up?

----------


## Dazzle

> Are they still broke up?


I believe so.

----------

tammyy2j (10-11-2016)

----------


## haggy

No. They got back together after Todd apologised about phoning the vicar.  Also Phelan lied to Billy telling him that Todd had suggested they paid for his charity trip to Africa out of the profits from the flats.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), tammyy2j (10-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> No. They got back together after Todd apologised about phoning the vicar.  Also Phelan lied to Billy telling him that Todd had suggested they paid for his charity trip to Africa out of the profits from the flats.


Is Todd away with Billy?

----------


## haggy

> Is Todd away with Billy?


I don't think Billy is actually away. I think they are both supposed to still be around but have been missing onscreen because they had time off. I know Bruno spent a month in France which explains why we haven't seen Todd in a while.

----------


## Perdita

I imagine Todd (and Billy) will be more involved again soon when the Vinny/Phelan storyline comes to an end in one way or other at least  :Smile:

----------


## haggy

> I imagine Todd (and Billy) will be more involved again soon when the Vinny/Phelan storyline comes to an end in one way or other at least


Yep. Todd is mentioned in the spoilers for the 17th so he'll definitely be turning up next week.

----------


## haggy

> I imagine Todd (and Billy) will be more involved again soon when the Vinny/Phelan storyline comes to an end in one way or other at least


Yep. Todd is mentioned in the spoilers for the 17th so he'll definitely be turning up next week.

----------


## olivia1896

Not to offend any Todd fans but he is seriously SCUM for leading the police to believe Michael was robbing the place before he died.

----------

lizann (22-11-2016), parkerman (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Not to offend any Todd fans but he is seriously SCUM for leading the police to believe Michael was robbing the place before he died.


 todd is covering his own back but good he called the police about mikey i expected him to just take off and leave the body there

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Not to offend any Todd fans but he is seriously SCUM for leading the police to believe Michael was robbing the place before he died.


 todd is covering his own back but good he called the police about mikey i expected him to just take off and leave the body there

----------


## Dazzle

> Not to offend any Todd fans but he is seriously SCUM for leading the police to believe Michael was robbing the place before he died.


There's no doubt Todd can be evil, but I think in this case it's likely that he was worried for Eileen's safety as well as his own if he didn't steer the police away from the truth. Phelan has used threats against Eileen to keep Todd quiet in the past, and he didn't have a clue about the circumstances of Michael's death or how far Phelan or Vinny would go to protect themselves.

I'm pretty sure from the way he was studying Phelan's reaction to Michael's death that he wouldn't cover for murder. Hopefully he'll do right thing eventually - but I doubt that'll be for a while since we know Phelan isn't going anywhere for the time being!

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I really want Todd to be honest with Eileen and everyone, how much does Billy know?

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I really want Todd to be honest with Eileen and everyone, *how much does Billy know?*


I don't think he knows anything about the flats con, though he was privy to Todd's suspicions about Phelan up until that point.

----------

tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## mariba

I think there's more layers to Todd, and we don't really know what he does before it happens. One reason why he's such an interesting character, same as phelan. I did hate what phelan did to Michael, and I had wished he would have got the chance to at least say goodbye to gail...

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't think he knows anything about the flats con, though he was privy to Todd's suspicions about Phelan up until that point.


If Todd has told Billy about the flats con, it must have been off screen

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> If Todd has told Billy about the flats con, it must have been off screen


I don't think Billy would keep quiet about it if he knew people were being ripped off.

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think Billy would keep quiet about it if he knew people were being ripped off.


Yes I don't think he would also 

I do think if Billy discovers Todd knew all along and was part of it, he will end their relationship

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I do think if Billy discovers Todd knew all along and was part of it, he will end their relationship


I agree that will likely be his initial reaction, but I hope he listens to Todd's side and realises the latter felt he had no choice and at least tried to protect his family and Sarah.  I think in real life Billy wouldn't continue to have a relationship with Todd (even if he had some sympathy with his situation), but people are far more forgiving in Corrie's universe.

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree that will likely be his initial reaction, but I hope he listens to Todd's side and realises the latter felt he had no choice and at least tried to protect his family and Sarah.  I think in real life Billy wouldn't continue to have a relationship with Todd (even if he had some sympathy with his situation), but people are far more forgiving in Corrie's universe.


But money was also part of Todd's deal with the devil it was not just about protecting his family and Sarah and now Michael is dead, I just don't think Billy will forgive him

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> But money was also part of Todd's deal with the devil it was not just about protecting his family and Sarah and now Michael is dead, I just don't think Billy will forgive him


Maybe I'm giving Todd too much credit here (and my memory is admittedly a little hazy), but I remember I had the feeling Todd only went along with it when Phelan threatened Eileen.  He was supposed to get a cut of the proceeds though for sure.

About Michael, the post mortem will show he died of a heart attack and that no one laid a finger on him.  Phelan convincingly denied all knowledge of his presence at the building site that night.  So although Todd may have his suspicions that Phelan knows more than he's telling, there's absolutely no way anyone can really know what went down unless Phelan admits to it.

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe I'm giving Todd too much credit here (and my memory is admittedly a little hazy), but I remember I had the feeling Todd only went along with it when Phelan threatened Eileen.  He was supposed to get a cut of the proceeds though for sure.
> 
> About Michael, the post mortem will show he died of a heart attack and that no one laid a finger on him.  Phelan convincingly denied all knowledge of his presence at the building site that night.  So although Todd may have his suspicions that Phelan knows more than he's telling, there's absolutely no way anyone can really know what went down unless Phelan admits to it.


I could be wrong but did Todd impulsively agree after a fight with Billy to better himself 

I agree Michael died of a heart attack brought on by his snooping in the site office over knowing  Phelan was doing wrong 

Michael was very loud about his suspicions as was Anna too so I am hoping others besides Andy and Gary too will start to question Michael's death at the site and directly then Phelan 

Did Billy also question Todd's change on Phelan?

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I could be wrong but did Todd impulsively agree after a fight with Billy to better himself


Yes, I remember that now you mention it.  As far as I recall, Todd did as you say after Billy dumped him but decided to pull out after he'd cooled down - and that's when Phelan told him that Eileen was in danger.  But I must admit I'm slightly confused about the timeline...  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Did Billy also question Todd's change on Phelan?


I seem to remember he did and that Todd fobbed him off.

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Consistency is not one of Corrie's strong points!


So very true  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## louisa

He does have a conscious though. Remember in the cafÃ© when he was making the deal with Rita, he said 'there's no rush' meaning he was putting her off. Deep down he doesn't want these lies and fobbing neighbours/friends off.

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (23-11-2016)

----------


## haggy

> But money was also part of Todd's deal with the devil it was not just about protecting his family and Sarah and now Michael is dead, I just don't think Billy will forgive him


Todd did actually try to back out of the deal twice. First time Phelan told him that the only way Jason's money would be protected is if the scam went ahead and then secondly when he threatened to go to the police Pat then told him about Vinny's plan to kill him and that by crossing Vinny he was putting himself and his mum in danger. At that point Todd really didn't have much of a choice anymore.
Todd getting himself involved in the scam was him acting out over Billy dumping him (which is typical Todd tbh) but even after he agreed to go in with it you could see that it wasn't really what he wanted. Of course Todd's involvement unknowingly saved his life.
I'm not sure if Billy could forgive Todd but I think him actually being threatened might at least make the situation less cut and dry.

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), Perdita (23-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Todd did actually try to back out of the deal twice. First time Phelan told him that the only way Jason's money would be protected is if the scam went ahead and then secondly when he threatened to go to the police Pat then told him about Vinny's plan to kill him and that by crossing Vinny he was putting himself and his mum in danger. At that point Todd really didn't have much of a choice anymore.
> Todd getting himself involved in the scam was him acting out over Billy dumping him (which is typical Todd tbh) but even after he agreed to go in with it you could see that it wasn't really what he wanted. Of course Todd's involvement unknowingly saved his life.
> I'm not sure if Billy could forgive Todd but I think him actually being threatened might at least make the situation less cut and dry.


I suppose it might all depend on what Todd does now. There is no longer the threat of Vinny hanging over them. It all comes down now to whether Todd is desperate enough for his part in all this not to come out or whether he really wants to protect his mother by grassing on Phelan.

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

He needs to protect his mother as she may end up marrying the man

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I suppose it might all depend on what Todd does now. There is no longer the threat of Vinny hanging over them. It all comes down now to whether Todd is desperate enough for his part in all this not to come out or whether he really wants to protect his mother by grassing on Phelan.


If I was Todd I wouldn't even contemplate going to the police unless I had hard evidence against Phelan.  If it comes down to Phelan's word against his, we (and Todd) know that Phelan is devious enough to convincingly twist it so that he's innocent and it was Todd who was working with Vinnie.  




> He needs to protect his mother as she may end up marrying the man


He also needs to consider Eileen's safety if he grasses but Phelan worms his way out of it.  The latter would delight in getting his revenge on Todd by hurting his mum in some way.

----------


## parkerman

> If I was Todd I wouldn't even contemplate going to the police unless I had hard evidence against Phelan.  If it comes down to Phelan's word against his, we (and Todd) know that Phelan is devious enough to convincingly twist it so that he's innocent and it was Todd who was working with Vinnie.


I didn't mean grassing as in grassing to the police, I meant grassing as in grassing to Eileen.

I know I should take my own advice here and not look too deeply into this - it is Corrie after all - but shouldn't it seem a bit strange to everyone that no building or preparation work of any sort had taken place? I presume there were no contracts in place for architects, builders, plumbers, electricians, etc. etc. Wouldn't it be just a tiny bit suspicious that Phelan would be unaware that absolutely nothing had been done?

----------

Perdita (23-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I didn't mean grassing as in grassing to the police, I meant grassing as in grassing to Eileen.


Eileen's never believed any of Todd's previous warnings about Phelan!  She's now in even further over her head having agreed to marry him, so I can't see her taking Todd's word over his this time either.

You should know that everyone in the Corrie universe (including the aptly-named plod) always takes the word of villains who smirk and twirl their moustaches at every given opportunity over their nearest and dearest.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> I know I should take my own advice here and not look too deeply into this - it is Corrie after all - but shouldn't it seem a bit strange to everyone that no building or preparation work of any sort had taken place? I presume there were no contracts in place for architects, builders, plumbers, electricians, etc. etc. Wouldn't it be just a tiny bit suspicious that Phelan would be unaware that absolutely nothing had been done?


I can't imagine how he's going to explain himself but - seeing as we know he's staying put for the moment - it appears he must come up with a credible story that satisfies Eileen and the police (at least in the short term).  He did have a few hours after discovering Vinny's deceit to work something out and destroy any evidence against himself - and even perhaps manufacture evidence against Vinny (and maybe Todd too).

----------


## swmc66

How come he has no suitcase and put his stuff in a bin bag. Surely he must have had one to take to Mexico

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), lizann (24-11-2016), parkerman (23-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> How come he has no suitcase and put his stuff in a bin bag. Surely he must have had one to take to Mexico


I'm wondering if the lack of suitcase was deliberate on Phelan's part to back up his claim that he'd never had any intention of fleeing?  I expect his luggage for Mexico was kept well away from Coronation Street - perhaps at the building site?

----------

swmc66 (24-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I'm wondering if the lack of suitcase was deliberate on Phelan's part to back up his claim that he'd never had any intention of fleeing?  I expect his luggage for Mexico was kept well away from Coronation Street - perhaps at the building site?


He must have taken his suitcase (or, surely, suitcases) with him when he went to find Vinny as he thought they were going straight to the airport.What did he do with it (them) after that?

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), Perdita (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> He must have taken his suitcase (or, surely, suitcases) with him when he went to find Vinny as he thought they were going straight to the airport.What did he do with it (them) after that?


He must have got rid of/hid anything that connects him to the scam in the hours between being told Vinny had gone and turning up at Eileen's later that night.

----------

Glen1 (24-11-2016), parkerman (24-11-2016), Perdita (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> He must have got rid of/hid anything that connects him to the scam in the hours between being told Vinny had gone and turning up at Eileen's later that night.


We might find out in a while as the story develops...

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), parkerman (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> We might find out in a while as the story develops...


 Really, Perdy? This is Coronation Street we're talking about!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016), Perdita (24-11-2016), tammyy2j (24-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I suppose it might all depend on what Todd does now. There is no longer the threat of Vinny hanging over them. It all comes down now to whether Todd is desperate enough for his part in all this not to come out or whether he really wants to protect his mother by grassing on Phelan.


I think Todd wants to protect himself now so he won't tell all about Phelan which is a shame

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2016), Glen1 (24-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think Todd wants to protect himself now so he won't tell all about Phelan which is a shame


I agree, I'm disappointed in Todd too.

----------


## Perdita

> Really, Perdy? This is Coronation Street we're talking about!


I did say MIGHT  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (24-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I suppose it might all depend on what Todd does now. There is no longer the threat of Vinny hanging over them. It all comes down now to whether Todd is desperate enough for his part in all this not to come out or whether he really wants to protect his mother by grassing on Phelan.


Eileen is already changing her view on Pat Phelan letting him back in her house and I assume also run and work Jason's business so Todd should speak up as he risks Pat taking more from his family  :Angry: 

I expected more suspicious questions from Billy

----------

Brucie (25-11-2016), Dazzle (26-11-2016), lizann (21-01-2017), parkerman (25-11-2016), Perdita (25-11-2016), swmc66 (25-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

todd happy to have pat as his new daddy  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## swmc66

Well he will get it in the neck when the whole story comes out and Phelan is exposed. A normal mother would have let her son finish what he was saying before going ahead and marrying that clown

----------

parkerman (21-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Well he will get it in the neck when the whole story comes out and Phelan is exposed. A normal mother would have let her son finish what he was saying before going ahead and marrying that clown


I suppose she was just so desperate to marry him.  She's just desperate full stop!

----------

swmc66 (22-01-2017), tammyy2j (22-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I suppose she was just so desperate to marry him.  She's just desperate full stop!


  I donÂ´t think she was desperate but I think she really think this relationship is going to work ....despite the numerous warning signals she chose to ignore   :Sad:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I donÂ´t think she was desperate but I think she really think this relationship is going to work ....despite the numerous warning signals she chose to ignore


Too many warning signals to ignore realistically IMO.  She doesn't seem to like to be without a partner in her life though does she?

----------

swmc66 (22-01-2017), tammyy2j (22-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

We have a feeling that Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw really isn't learning from his recent mistakes next week as he decides to team up with Adam Barlow.

Todd (Bruno Langley) has previously been stung by his association with villainous Pat Phelan and his property scam, but now it looks like he's running the risk of aligning himself with another dodgy character.

Okay, so Adam (Samuel Robertson) isn't quite as dark or dangerous as evil killer Phelan, but Corrie fans will probably still have their doubts about him next week when he suddenly vows to set up his own legal firm.

Adam makes his decision after his grandfather Ken finalises plans for his will, revealing that only a quarter of his estate will be split between his grandchildren.

Adam struggles to hide his bitter disappointment over the news, especially when Ken (Bill Roache) insists that he has to put his children first. Well that's certainly showing Adam where he is in the pecking order!

Later on, Adam decides that his own legal firm is his best way to make some serious cash - perhaps a sign that he's finally decided to stand on his own two feet.

When Todd overhears this, he immediately offers himself up to join forces - seeing this as the next lucrative opportunity to hit Weatherfield.

We're not sure we really trust Todd's judgement after the Phelan fiasco - and with Adam even getting involved in a drugs scandal soon, is he really the right face for a legal firm? Todd may want to steer clear...

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2017), tammyy2j (25-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe they should help all those who lost 15k get their money back

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2017), lizann (24-01-2017), tammyy2j (25-01-2017)

----------


## rossfan

A shock is on the way when an ex-boyfriend of vicar Billy (played by Daniel Brocklebank) turns up.

Todd (Bruno Langley) gets jealous and hits the roof.

He thinks the ex-lover – who is called Drew – is trying to win Billy back. But there is a tragic reason for the visit.

Drew has been diagnosed with cancer and only has a couple of months to live.

He wants Billy to adopt his 12-year-old daughter Summer as her other dad – his ex-partner – has done a runner and left him to bring her up on his own.

Tearful Drew says: “I didn’t come to wallow.

“Summer is going to need a guardian.

“She’s a typical 12-year-old – gobby, has Little Mix on a constant loop – but she’s generous and openminded and full of hugs.

“You adopting her would make my life complete. If I can just get her settled then I think I can go in peace.”

Viewers will find out in the coming weeks if Billy and Todd agree to take on a daughter.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...y-parents-soap

----------

tammyy2j (11-03-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Of course Billy will not say no

----------

tammyy2j (11-03-2017)

----------


## haggy

Is that Todd & Billy spoiler legit cos it reads like fanfiction.  :Ponder:

----------

flappinfanny (15-05-2017)

----------


## rossfan

When will a producer bring in Todd's dad?

Come KO! It's about time! Maybe introduce a few more siblings for Todd now Jason's away.

----------

swmc66 (15-05-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> When will a producer bring in Todd's dad?
> 
> Come KO! It's about time! Maybe introduce a few more siblings for Todd now Jason's away.


And they can all stay at Eileen's elastic house.

----------


## rossfan

> And they can all stay at Eileen's elastic house.


Well to be fair, currently the living arrangements are possible.

E&P
T&B
Shona downstairs

I've recently watched Todd's coming out episodes and there was another room by the stairs on the way to the lounge. I don't think that's been seen since. Having said that I don't think the dimensions of the house would work with that room without it becoming a Tardis situation.

----------


## Perdita

It looks like Coronation Street's Billy Mayhew and Todd Grimshaw WILL become parents following the death of Billy's ex, Drew.

It was Drew's dying wish that Billy would adopt his young daughter Summer, but the vicar's boyfriend Todd Grimshaw wasn't keen on the idea and so he initially said no.

Drew reveals his real reasons for coming to Weatherfield and Todd Grimshaw and Billy Mayhew are stunned
Â©  ITV
But now the soap's producer Kate Oates has been spilling all the details and it looks like the pair will end up raising the child after all.

"We will learn that maybe Billy's past isn't quite as straight-forward as Todd thinks. It's about how they settle into parenting and their different approaches to that," she said.

"Todd can be bad, and Billy is so good, but I'm interested to know what Billy was like before he was a vicar.

"We've met his brother before and seen that he's dark and troubled, so maybe Billy isn't quite as straight-forward as Todd thinks."

Ohhh, very interesting.

Viewers were only introduced to Drew late last month, when he visited the Street and told Billy that he was terminally ill.

And while Drew is still alive on our screens at the moment, the cast have recently been seen filming Drew's funeral scenes, so it looks like viewers should prepare themselves to say goodbye to the character soon.

His death and funeral will no doubt spark further discussions over Summer's future, but we'll have to wait and see what convinces Todd to change his mind about becoming a parent.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

kate is trying to make tilly out do robron by making them parents first

----------

Perdita (28-05-2017), tammyy2j (30-05-2017)

----------


## rossfan

Tilly are much better than Robron already at the moment anyways.

Not overexposed, not overpromoted, better chemistry.

----------

deeCee (29-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I was hoping Billy would uncover Todd's plan in the scam

----------


## Perdita

> I was hoping Billy would uncover Todd's plan in the scam


What scam??  Has there been a scam on Coronation Street?

----------

lizann (01-06-2017), parkerman (01-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

> What scam??  Has there been a scam on Coronation Street?


no one lost lots of money either 

 pat is saint phelan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

I wish Todd would get involved and support Sarah and Bethany

----------


## rossfan

Yeah, but i'm guessing Bruno's having off time ready for Todd's story with Billy.

All of the Grimshaw's have been quiet for the last 2 months.

----------


## mariba

Craig and Mary far better as supporting Bethany. And Sarah has Gary.

----------


## lizann

he has a nice tan

----------


## Perdita

> he has a nice tan


Has been sunny in Manchester area recently  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Todd Grimshaw gets his chance to make a breakthrough with Summer next week when she turns up unexpectedly at Adam Barlow's new law firm.

Todd and his partner Billy Mayhew (Daniel Brocklebank) are keen to keep their promise to Summer's late dad Drew by raising the young girl as their own, but Drew's parents are currently standing in their way.

Next week's Corrie episodes see Todd put pressure on Billy to ignore the warnings of Drew's parents and attend his funeral, pointing out that it's the right thing to do for Summer's sake.

When the couple turn up at the church, they're immediately turned away by the vicar, who protests that Drew's parents want it to be a "family only" service.

Refusing to be deterred by the knockback, Todd and Billy defiantly come inside anyway and they're deeply moved to see Summer giving an emotional eulogy in front of the mourners.

When Summer finally breaks down, Billy rushes to her aid but she's cold towards him and wonders why he's there â clearly still influenced by Drew's parents.

After returning to the cobbles later on, Todd looks around Adam's new law office on Victoria Street and is stunned when Summer suddenly turns up seeking legal advice of her own.

Making an impulsive decision, Todd agrees to join forces with Adam by working at the firm and it's not long before he reveals his ulterior motive â wanting to be involved in Summer's case.

When Summer later pays a second visit to the solicitors, she's put out to find that her meeting is with Todd, but he soon puts her at her ease. What exactly does she want? And can Todd use this chance to prove that Summer is better off with him and Billy?

Bruno Langley, who plays Todd, revealed: "Once Todd is told he isn't going to see Summer again, that only makes him want to even more. You don't really say to Todd that he can't do something, because he usually gets what he wants, whether that's things or people.

"So that's part of it, but also he has met Summer and knows she is a special kid. Don't get in the way of Todd!

"When Summer turns up at the law firm, all Todd wants to do is to chat to her and make her realise that Billy and Todd are the best people to have her. He just wants to listen to her."

Discussing the potential pitfalls of Todd teaming up with Adam, Bruno added: "Todd knows he wants to raise this child and have his own place with Billy, so he knows he needs a job.

"Adam is a dubious character, but Todd was a clerk in London at a lawyer's firm, so he knows about all this kind of stuf. So why not use what he knows to make a bit more money?

"He's a pragmatist, so in his world it makes sense, but he doesn't trust Adam â no way. Todd doesn't even trust himself most of the time so why would he trust anyone else, especially Adam Barlow?

"Billy tells Todd to be wary of Adam and for him to make sure he is only doing above the board stuff. Billy makes Todd promise him and Todd does, but will it be plain sailing?"

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 5 at 7.30pm and Thursday, July 6 at 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## rossfan

I'm glad KO is revisiting Todd's career.

----------


## lizann

how has adam (failed exams) and todd a law firm?

----------

Perdita (28-06-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I think it is strange that out of all the law firms Summer goes to theirs

----------


## Kim

Seems it is true that Todd's leaving: http://www.soapsquawk.co.uk/coronati...-langley-axed/

----------


## lizann

todd to jail for his part in scam with phelan they can share a cell

----------


## Perdita

> todd to jail for his part in scam with phelan they can share a cell


If he has already left, we will not see him being prosecuted  and sentenced ...   I shall miss him, he has always been a great character ...

----------


## Perdita

Corrie star Bruno Langley axed following sexual assault accusation
Coronation Street star Bruno Langley has been axed by the soap amid claims of a sexual assault against a woman recently. The actor, who plays popular character Todd Grimshaw, has been at the centre of controversy recently after a woman accused him of committing a sexual assault in a nightclub, which police are investigating. Bruno denies all claims of wrongdoing.
Bruno is no longer under contract and will not be filming any further scenes for the soap. It is claimed that bosses are now trying to work out a way to write out the character, with an outcome likely to see Todd leaving along with his on screen adoptive daughter Summer Spellman.
A spokesperson told us: âBruno Langley is no longer contracted to Coronation Street.â
A source told added to us: âBruno Langleyâs contract ended on October 26th following an internal inquiry. This inquiry was separate to any police investigation and was independent of any inquiries they are making.â
Bruno said last night: âIâd like to thank all of my friends who work on the show for their love, friendship and support during this extremely difficult period.â
Bruno joined the show as Todd way back in 2001 and is currently involved in a major storyline involving his on screen boyfriend Billy Mayhew, who is hiding a dark secret.


 :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (29-10-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Why not just have Phelan take him prisoner and then shoot him? Obvious.

----------

flappinfanny (29-10-2017), Glen1 (29-10-2017), swmc66 (29-10-2017)

----------


## Kim

> Why not just have Phelan take him prisoner and then shoot him? Obvious.


Doubt they'd want to kill the character off. If not Oates, another producer is bound to want him back in the future for comedy value if the actor is innocent.

The sad part is he probably won't even get an on screen exit. Ken didn't when William Roache was accused.

----------


## parkerman

> Doubt they'd want to kill the character off. If not Oates, another producer is bound to want him back in the future for comedy value if the actor is innocent.
> 
> The sad part is he probably won't even get an on screen exit. Ken didn't when William Roache was accused.


No, he won't get an on-screen exit, his sacking would be with immediate effect. If he is guilty, you couldn't expect him to continue working just so he can get an on-screen exit!

----------


## swmc66

Not fair on the girl playing Summer. Her career cut short. It would have been better to add him to the death toll of Phelan. But i suppose he has left with immediate effect. Other stars were at this event so must have been part of this internal enquiry. By doing this they have made him guilty before the law.....they could have suspended him instead.

----------


## Kim

> Not fair on the girl playing Summer. Her career cut short. It would have been better to add him to the death toll of Phelan. But i suppose he has left with immediate effect. Other stars were at this event so must have been part of this internal enquiry. By doing this they have made him guilty before the law.....they could have suspended him instead.


She may remain with Billy. Drew had picked Billy to take over care of her before he even knew that Todd was in the equation.

Provided Daniel Brocklebank is remaining, I don't see why Summer should have to leave with Todd. Hope that part is press speculation.

Sad for Sue Cleaver who plays Eileen too. With no sons in the show and Phelan likely on the way out, the axe may fall on her.

----------


## Kim

> No, he won't get an on-screen exit, his sacking would be with immediate effect. If he is guilty, you couldn't expect him to continue working just so he can get an on-screen exit!


I was wondering if the storyline might have been headed towards his exit already, given the situation with Billy and Todd. Some actors have then had pre-recorded scenes cut from the show, in addition to not returning to filming once accused.

----------

parkerman (29-10-2017)

----------


## swmc66

It puts all other characters at risk. I would not mind seeing back of Eileen.

----------

flappinfanny (29-10-2017), Glen1 (29-10-2017), parkerman (29-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Doubt they'd want to kill the character off. If not Oates, another producer is bound to want him back in the future for comedy value if the actor is innocent.
> 
> The sad part is he probably won't even get an on screen exit. Ken didn't when William Roache was accused.


 was william and michael axed / sacked and then rehired or just given leave? 

eileen should keep summer if allowed take in nicola too don't care about billy he was ruined by turning him "dark"

----------


## Perdita

> *was william and michael axed / sacked and then rehired or just given leave? 
> *
> eileen should keep summer if allowed take in nicola too don't care about billy he was ruined by turning him "dark"


They were both suspended ... I like to think Bruno is also just suspended and able to return should he get cleared of the charges ...

----------

mariba (29-10-2017), swmc66 (30-10-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

This will cause the show a huge headache. I will miss the character of Todd and the show will miss the actor. I am not commenting on the allegations as we do not know what has occurred.

----------

Glen1 (29-10-2017), parkerman (29-10-2017), swmc66 (30-10-2017), tammyy2j (31-10-2017)

----------


## Splashy

Yep.. the actor who plays Todd has left the show.

 Not the first show to dissociate with an actor in the process of legal events. 

 I can see both sides, but isnt are law innocent till proven guilty?

 Scott from Emerdale went the same way, mind you Ken and Kevin came back!

----------

Glen1 (29-10-2017), mysangry (29-10-2017), Perdita (30-10-2017), swmc66 (30-10-2017), tammyy2j (31-10-2017)

----------


## mysangry

So sad about Todd (Bruno Langley) I like the character, poor Summer just when Todd promised her he would always be there for her, men eh!!

----------

Splashy (30-10-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Whatever the outcome of the investigation into Bruno Langley's behaviour and the rights and wrongs of his remaining with Corrie as an actor, I don't think we should forget that the character, Todd, was a participant in fleecing people in the Street of thousands of pounds as well as knowing what Adam did to Underworld without telling the truth. He has adversely affected the lives of many people in Corrie and is not, in spite of how he comes across, especially with Summer, a very nice person. The character should get its comeuppance, whatever happens to Bruno.

----------

Brucie (30-10-2017), Glen1 (29-10-2017), lizann (30-10-2017), Perdita (30-10-2017), Splashy (30-10-2017), swmc66 (30-10-2017), tammyy2j (31-10-2017)

----------


## mysangry

Todd is an angel compared to Phelan!

----------

lizann (30-10-2017), Splashy (30-10-2017), tammyy2j (31-10-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Todd is an angel compared to Phelan!


Doesn't make it any better for all those people who lost loads of money or their jobs.

----------

Brucie (30-10-2017), lizann (30-10-2017), Perdita (30-10-2017), Splashy (30-10-2017), swmc66 (30-10-2017), tammyy2j (31-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street will have to rewrite storylines to explain Todd Grimshaw's absence following Bruno Langley being dropped by the soap.

It was confirmed this weekend that Coronation Street had parted ways with the actor, with a representative confirming that Bruno is no longer contracted to the show.

In past cases of an actor being let go from a soap, their character is usually abruptly written off-screen, as we saw with the departures of Marc Anwar and Chris Fountain, however Digital Spy understands that in Bruno's case the character's already-filmed scenes will air as planned, with Todd's final appearance expected to be on Christmas Eve.

It's understood that Bruno was working on the soap's Christmas storyline when Coronation Street initially launched an inquiry into the actor, at which point Bruno stopped filming new scenes.

Following Bruno's departure, any storyline that Todd Grimshaw was involved in is likely to be rewritten to account for his absence â and as soaps tend to write their storylines months in advance, that means scripts for episodes going into the first few months of next year will need reworking.

Bruno himself confirmed he'd parted ways with the soap in a statement released to Digital Spy today (October 29).

"Sadly, I will no longer be working on Coronation Street. Acting on the show has been the fulfilment of a personal dream," the statement read.

"Playing the role of Todd Grimshaw since I was 17 years old has been a huge part of my life, and an absolute honour. I would like to thank all of my friends who work on the show for their love, friendship and support during this extremely difficult period.

"I will make a further statement in due course, and when I am able to do so."

The inquiry followed recent reports that the actor is facing an allegation of sexual assault against a woman in a nightclub, and a source for the soap told us that their inquiry was independent to any police investigation. Langley has denied the claims.


Digital Spy

----------

mysangry (30-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Doesn't make it any better for all those people who lost loads of money or their jobs.


Although life has carried on much as before for the residents of Coronation Street .... still able to sit in Rovers or the Bistro or have breakfast in Roy's Rolls instead of at home ...

----------

Brucie (30-10-2017), lizann (30-10-2017), parkerman (30-10-2017), swmc66 (30-10-2017), tammyy2j (31-10-2017)

----------


## mariba

Sad..Good actors dropping off like flies..All leaving the sinking ship I suppose..Only crap ones left soon..

----------


## mysangry

Yes that's true even those who have lost their jobs and money, they can still frequent these going concerns in such a small street/s, does'nt happen where I live, when you have lost your job, you lose money and you 
can't visit the boozer let alone eat in cafe's or Bistro's!!

----------


## mysangry

I'm sure there will be some more ex band singers who think they can act jumping on the bag wagon!!!
Time the Soaps visit drama schools and discover real talent eh??

----------


## Kim

Gotta love Digital Spy sometimes. Fountain wasn't abruptly written out even though there was no question of his guilt. His pre-recorded scenes had to stay in because he was part of Karl Munro's downfall.

Edited to add: It's just been on the news that Bruno's been charged with 2 counts of sexual assault.

----------

parkerman (30-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Whatever the outcome of the investigation into Bruno Langley's behaviour and the rights and wrongs of his remaining with Corrie as an actor, I don't think we should forget that the character, Todd, was a participant in fleecing people in the Street of thousands of pounds as well as knowing what Adam did to Underworld without telling the truth. He has adversely affected the lives of many people in Corrie and is not, in spite of how he comes across, especially with Summer, a very nice person. The character should get its comeuppance, whatever happens to Bruno.


that is true but no one on that street is squeaky clean and only phelan knows todd involvement and when all his bad deeds come out no one will care todd was also involved as he will gone, i would hold eileen and todd responsible too for the scam as well as phelan and vinny, eileen so thick stupid a silent accomplish  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mysangry (31-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

is his exit, killed by phelan as he finds vinny's things

----------


## tammyy2j

Corrie insiders have revealed that Bruno's final scenes as Todd will air on Christmas Eve

----------

lizann (22-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Bruno Langley has pleaded guilty to sexually assaulting two women at a Manchester music venue last month.   :Angry: 

The actor appeared at Manchester Magistrates' Court on Tuesday morning (November 28) charged with two counts of sexual assault after two women reported being assaulted at a venue on Swan Street in Manchester on October 1.

The court heard that Bruno had grabbed the crotch of one woman and touched the breasts and bottom of the other while drunk.

He pleaded guilty to both sexual assaults charges and was told he may face a custodial sentence, the BBC reports.

Bruno â who played Todd Grimshaw on Corrie for 16 years â left the ITV soap after an internal inquiry in October.

In a statement released at the time, Coronation Street confirmed that Bruno was "no longer contracted to the show".

Langley also confirmed he was leaving the show in a statement that said he was honoured to be a part of the soap.

"Sadly, I will no longer be working on Coronation Street. Acting on the show has been the fulfilment of a personal dream," the statement read.

"Playing the role of Todd Grimshaw since I was 17 years old has been a huge part of my life, and an absolute honour.

"I would like to thank all of my friends who work on the show for their love, friendship and support during this extremely difficult period.

Bruno first appeared on Coronation Street in 2001, with Todd being the show's first openly gay character. He left in 2004, but later rejoined as a regular in 2013.


Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (28-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> is his exit, killed by phelan as he finds vinny's things


They would not have had time to film that ...

----------


## tammyy2j

Very disappointing Bruno, no return to the show

----------


## Kim

What did he think he would gain by saying he was innocent when the allegations came to light? People might have retained the tiniest bit of respect for him if he'd admitted what he'd done at the start.

----------

lesleywilki (04-12-2017), lizann (28-11-2017), parkerman (28-11-2017), Perdita (28-11-2017), tammyy2j (29-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Bruno Langley avoids jail after pleading guilty to sexually assaulting two women
He appeared and was sentenced at Manchester Magistrates' Court today.
Coronation Street star Bruno Langley has been sentenced after pleading guilty to sexually assaulting two women at a Manchester music venue last month.
The actor appeared at Manchester Magistrates' Court on Tuesday morning (November 28) charged with two counts of sexual assault after two women reported being assaulted at a venue on Swan Street in Manchester.
According to BBC News, the court heard that Bruno had grabbed the crotch of one woman and touched the breasts and bottom of another while drunk.
After pleading guilty to two sexual assault charges, the Manchester Evening News reports that Langley has been handed a 12-month community order, including 40 days of rehabilitation activity.
District Judge Mark Hadfield also ordered Langley to become the subject of an electronically monitored curfew for 12 weeks, and must sign the sex offenders' register for five years, as well as pay his victims Â£250 each in compensation.
In a statement delivered after the verdict, Bruno said that he "sincerely apologise[s]" for his "disgraceful behaviour" on the night in question.
"I have absolutely no memory of what happened because of excessive alcohol consumption and it was for this reason that I behaved completely out of character. However, I take full responsibility for my actions that night," the statement continued.
"Since this incident I have been dealing with, and confronting some personal issues that I have never addressed, and I am also getting help for an alcohol problem, so that this does not ever happen again."
District Judge Hadfield told the court that Langley had expressed remorse for his actions, as he explained that Langley had avoided a custodial sentence.
He also added to Bruno: "I suspect it will be difficult for you to obtain employment in that industry again. Time will tell."
Bruno â who played Todd Grimshaw on Corrie for 16 years â left the ITV soap after an internal inquiry in October.
In a statement released at the time, Coronation Street confirmed that Bruno was "no longer contracted to the show".
Langley also confirmed he was leaving the show in a statement that said he was honoured to be a part of the soap.
"Sadly, I will no longer be working on Coronation Street. Acting on the show has been the fulfilment of a personal dream," the statement read.
"Playing the role of Todd Grimshaw since I was 17 years old has been a huge part of my life, and an absolute honour.
"I would like to thank all of my friends who work on the show for their love, friendship and support during this extremely difficult period.
Bruno first appeared on Coronation Street in 2001, with Todd being the show's first openly gay character. He left in 2004, but later rejoined as a regular in 2013.

----------


## tammyy2j

Bruno Langley has blamed the stress of playing the soap's first gay character for the sex attacks he committed on a drunken night out. 
The actor molested four women at a Manchester music venue last month, but was only charged with sexually assaulting two of them.
Langley - who played gay character Todd Grimshaw in the soap - wept in the dock yesterday as he avoided jail after admitting both offences.
His lawyer told the hearing: 'Something happened that night, most possibly in relation to the character he was playing.'
It is understood his comments refer to the stress Langley felt being a straight man playing a gay character. 
Langley was in the Band on the Wall club in the early hours of October 1 when he touched the two women. 
Instead of a jail term, the 34-year-old was ordered to complete a 12-month community order and submit to a curfew.
He was also ordered to pay Â£250 to each of his two victims. He must also sign the sex offenders' register for the next five years.
Langley, who is split from the ex-girlfriend with whom he has a son, apologised to his victims after the case and revealed he is getting help for a drinking problem.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...x-attacks.html

----------


## lizann

todd on run after hitting a police officer

----------

Glen1 (03-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

New details of Todd Grimshaw's exit from Coronation Street have emerged after the actor Bruno Langley was axed from the show.

Langley appeared at Manchester Magistrates' Court earlier this week to plead guilty to two charges of sexual assault. He was given a 12-month community order, including 40 days of rehabilitation activity.

He had previously been axed by Corrie "following an internal inquiry".

Todd has remained on screen since Langley was sacked, with the character's already-filmed scenes airing as planned.

Scripts have been re-written and his last appearance is expected to be on Christmas Eve.

Langley's character Todd will apparently be written out by going on the run after hitting a police officer in an off-screen altercation, The Sunday People reports.

Todd will commit the assault after the officer gets involved when Todd has an argument over custody with the grandmother of Summer, his foster daughter.

It is thought that other characters will talk in the New Year about Todd having left Weatherfield following the incident, and that he may not even be in the country.

Todd's mother Eileen, played by Sue Cleaver, will apparently call Todd a "stupid boy [who] never thinks".

Bruno first appeared on Coronation Street in 2001, with Todd being the show's first openly gay character. He left in 2004, but later rejoined as a regular in 2013.


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (03-12-2017), swmc66 (04-12-2017), tammyy2j (04-12-2017)

----------


## Glen1

Shame about Summer, if she is to be written out, very likeable character.

----------

lizann (04-12-2017), Perdita (03-12-2017), swmc66 (04-12-2017), tammyy2j (04-12-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> Shame about Summer, if she is to be written out, very likeable character.


I don't like Summer one little bit.

----------


## Perdita

> I don't like Summer one little bit.


She can be a bit precocious at times

----------


## swmc66

I prefer her to all the other brats on the street

----------

Glen1 (04-12-2017), tammyy2j (04-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I was hoping Todd's exit was alone and connected to his part of the scam

----------

Glen1 (04-12-2017), lizann (04-12-2017), parkerman (04-12-2017), Perdita (10-12-2017), swmc66 (08-12-2017)

----------


## Cheetah

Hope he leaves his info about Phelan - perhaps he could hide it somewhere to be found later ...............

----------

Rear window (10-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

todd and summer exits are awfully done

----------

tammyy2j (12-12-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> todd and summer exits are awfully done


To give them the benefit of the doubt, they did have to move fast with Todd's exit.

----------

Perdita (10-12-2017), swmc66 (29-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> To give them the benefit of the doubt, they did have to move fast with Todd's exit.


Never understand why they just don't recast instead of writing rubbish exit storylines  ..

----------

lizann (10-12-2017), parkerman (10-12-2017), Rear window (10-12-2017), tammyy2j (12-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

> To give them the benefit of the doubt, they did have to move fast with Todd's exit.


have phelan kill him or recast, no need for summer to exit

----------

Perdita (10-12-2017), tammyy2j (12-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

so todd just leave while eileen is seriously injured because of billy's confession

----------


## lizann

bruno's last scenes tonight

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2017)

----------


## mysangry

Well it is such a Shame Todd has gone, he was one of the few characters that actually brought something to Corra,  I am not normally
a fan of bringing in "new faces" to play an actor, but after all how many times was Nick Tilsley portrayed by a different person, if it's good for one????????????? :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------

Rear window (30-12-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Well it is such a Shame Todd has gone, he was one of the few characters that actually brought something to Corra,  I am not normally
> a fan of bringing in "new faces" to play an actor, but after all how many times was Nick Tilsley portrayed by a different person, if it's good for one?????????????


I guess they may well do in a while. I suppose they think it's too soon just to bring in a new actor straight away.

----------

Perdita (29-12-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe Eileen needs to go now she has noone on the street

----------


## Rain_

Should bring in the other Thomas brother to play Todd now that he has left Emmerdale.

----------


## Perdita

> Should bring in the other Thomas brother to play Todd now that he has left Emmerdale.


Think he wants to do something different to soap .. but that might be a job for him when he  realises that panto season has an end and I presume the big movie roles might not come along as quickly as he is hoping ???

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street are set to confirm that the law has caught up with departed character Todd Grimshaw as youngster Summer Spellman returns without him. As Eileen Phelan and Billy Mayhew are left floored by this, can Billy face up to life as a single parent while also recovering from his agonising injuries?

Fans saw Peter Barlow convince Todd to go on the run with Summer to protect her from Geraldine but he was actually just trying to hurt Billy, whom he later accidentally left injured at the foot of a cliff.

As Billy now continues his painful recovery, he and Eileen drive to meet up with Todd as planned and they are all going to go away together. However, when they arrive, they find Summer alone as she tells them that the police caught up with them and Todd won't be coming home.

Fans know that Bruno Langley's character won't be appearing in the soap again so this looks likely to be the final exit story for Todd but as Billy then brings Summer home, he has even more problems to deal with.

Having spotted his excruciating pain, vengeful Adam is swapping Billy's painkillers with much weaker paracetamol and then trying to persuade him to get some stronger stuff from him, which is obviously a trap. Meanwhile, Adam has contacted Geraldine and she is immediately back on the scene.

As Adam tries to trick Billy into accepting dubious drugs and Geraldine remains focused on getting Summer back, is Billy a out to lose the girl he sees as his daughter as well as losing Todd?

----------

Brucie (19-01-2018)

----------


## Brucie

Hopefully!

----------


## mysangry

oh what a naff story line, so weak, I just don't get Adam at all, what sort of character is he trying to portray?  what ever it is, it's rubbish!!!

----------


## lizann

what a stupid story summer told, you couldnt make it up could you  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 better if phelan had killed him

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> what a stupid story summer told, you couldnt make it up could you 
> 
>  better if phelan had killed him


Or just get him replaced with a different actor .. I wonder if there is a reason they never seem to do that when an actor becomes untenable .. Tommy Duckworth, Sharif Nazir, now Todd Grimshaw all had rubbish exit storylines as the actors were sacked with immediate effect and no time to give their characters a proper departure ...

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## swmc66

I did not buy the story Summer told plus it was all mumbled and did not make any sense at all. Very poor writing.

----------

parkerman (25-01-2018), tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## mysangry

> what a stupid story summer told, you couldnt make it up could you 
> 
>  better if phelan had killed him


Best bit of the story was Summer remembering her lines, how good was she? :Cheer:

----------

swmc66 (25-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Or just get him replaced with a different actor .. I wonder if there is a reason they never seem to do that when an actor becomes untenable .. Tommy Duckworth, Sharif Nazir, now Todd Grimshaw all had rubbish exit storylines as the actors were sacked with immediate effect and no time to give their characters a proper departure ...


Bruno has played Todd for so long and has been the only actor to play him unlike the revolving door of Nick Tilsleys  :Stick Out Tongue:  but if they did recast I am sure given time I would go along with a new Todd if it is a decent actor who can act

----------

lizann (25-01-2018), parkerman (25-01-2018), swmc66 (25-01-2018)

----------


## swmc66

The guy who played Tommy Duckworth was out of work for a long time after he left. However, he has now got a new role. In time Bruno will get past this and maybe they may take him back.  I did like him playing Todd.

----------


## lizann

actor david leon (ds joe from vera) looks like bruno he could take over as todd

----------


## Perdita

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/tv/coron...F8XsRa35vCW8k4

Been re-cast and returning ...

----------

lizann (13-07-2020), mysangry (14-07-2020)

----------


## lizann

back for billy

----------


## mysangry

> back for billy


oh I hope not :Stick Out Tongue: , not everyone revisits a previous paramour! but looking forward to DAvid Leon being a possible new Todd, I like DAvid Leon lots and he's a Geordie, Geordies are good :Cheer:

----------


## parkerman

> oh I hope not, not everyone revisits a previous paramour! but looking forward to DAvid Leon being a possible new Todd, I like DAvid Leon lots and he's a Geordie, Geordies are good


Guess being in the police force just didn't work out for him, eh?

----------


## lizann

did todd hit a cop and went on the run?

----------


## parkerman

> did todd hit a cop and went on the run?


Yes.

----------

lizann (15-07-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> oh I hope not, not everyone revisits a previous paramour! but looking forward to DAvid Leon being a possible new Todd, I like DAvid Leon lots and he's a Geordie, Geordies are good


Nothing against  Geordies .. some of my friends are .. love their accent .. but hopefully David Leon will manage a northern accent because he would still be a Mancunian evern after couple of years on the run and will not have lost the accent... ???

----------


## Perdita

https://www.itv.com/coronationstreet...LcI8F-W-DJuU18


The new Todd ...played by Gareth Pierce .. :Wub:

----------

lizann (10-08-2020)

----------


## lizann

> https://www.itv.com/coronationstreet...LcI8F-W-DJuU18
> 
> 
> The new Todd ...played by Gareth Pierce ..


rude mary and sean opening eileen's mail, is she stranded in thailand over covid?

----------


## Perdita

The first details of Todd Grimshaw's dramatic return to Coronation Street have been revealed.

Stella and The Archers actor Gareth Pierce is set to make his first appearance in the ITV soap next week as the new Todd, taking over from Bruno Langley.

Recent weeks have seen Billy (Daniel Brocklebank) and Paul (Peter Ash) struggling to track down Todd, after learning he'd teamed up with friend Safia to steal from a local gangster.

They will share what they've discovered with Todd's mum Eileen (Sue Cleaver), leaving her more determined than ever to find out what's happened to her troubled son.

A home intruder causes chaos for the Grimshaws soon after, with Sean (Antony Cotton) unaware that it had been Todd when he fled the scene in a hurry.

Later, Eileen finds a note from Todd, asking for a secret meeting at the old warehouse.

Eileen remains calm when local copper Craig (Colson Smith) asks her to come and identify a body they believe could be Todd, as she knows her son is very much alive.

But the warehouse meeting is no happy homecoming for mother and son, as Todd admits his life is very much in danger. Meanwhile, the family's private investigator has warned Sean to get in touch with Eileen immediately.

A terrifying ordeal manifests when a threatening person steps out from the shadows at the warehouse. Is Eileen's life in danger?


Coronation Street will be airing Todd's return in a very special hour-long episode on Friday, October 9 at 7.30pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

what a stupid return storyline

----------

mysangry (20-10-2020), Perdita (10-10-2020)

----------


## mysangry

> what a stupid return storyline


I am bored with this story all ready

----------

lizann (20-10-2020), Perdita (10-10-2020)

----------


## lizann

was he not wanted by the police for hitting one?

----------


## Perdita

> was he not wanted by the police for hitting one?


I think the police let that one go after all this time .. not sure it would happen in real life but this is soapland ... wish they had not bothered bringing Todd back ..terrible storyline

----------

lizann (20-10-2020), mysangry (20-10-2020)

----------


## lizann

> I think the police let that one go after all this time .. not sure it would happen in real life but this is soapland ... wish they had not bothered bringing Todd back ..terrible storyline


he was part of pat phelan scam apartments also that another thing forgotten 

how long before todd will be back working for adam

----------

parkerman (20-10-2020), Perdita (21-10-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> he was part of pat phelan scam apartments also that another thing forgotten 
> 
> how long before todd will be back working for adam


Was Todd found out about the apartment scam or did that die with Phelan?  I cannot remember now ..  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

> Was Todd found out about the apartment scam or did that die with Phelan?  I cannot remember now ..


do eileen and billy know?

----------


## lizann

todd had a scar

----------


## Perdita

> todd had a scar


Scars can heal over time ... guess that is what happened in the years he was in hiding ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

that was a quick sales job todd got, barely out the door into a job

----------

parkerman (10-11-2020)

----------


## mysangry

> that was a quick sales job todd got, barely out the door into a job


KInd of wondering why Todd is working in the factory, and who was he plotting with on the telephone, has he a plan?? 
Quite enjoying watching his Svengali role.
]
Anything will be better than those boring scenes of 
"3 men and girl"
Poor Summer, a nice female to share some girlie moments, maybe Emma?

----------


## lizann

todd working with ray might be better than debbie

----------

mysangry (24-11-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> KInd of wondering why Todd is working in the factory, and who was he plotting with on the telephone, has he a plan?? 
> Quite enjoying watching his Svengali role.
> ]
> Anything will be better than those boring scenes of 
> "3 men and girl"
> Poor Summer, a nice female to share some girlie moments, maybe Emma?


Alina is after Emma at the moment ..

----------

mysangry (24-11-2020)

----------


## swmc66

I do not watch it live now so i can fast forward the todd, billy and paul story

----------

mysangry (28-12-2020), parkerman (28-12-2020)

----------


## mysangry

> I do not watch it live now so i can fast forward the todd, billy and paul story


I think I will be doing the same!
for whatever reason another chap has entered the 3 Wiseman, looks like it's going to be the 4 Musketeers now!!! 
Just what is the point of this story line?

----------


## Perdita

> I think I will be doing the same!
> for whatever reason another chap has entered the 3 Wiseman, looks like it's going to be the 4 Musketeers now!!! 
> Just what is the point of this story line?


The storyline is for Todd to break up Billy and Paul and he is trying to make Billy jealous with the new chap .... I think ...

----------


## mysangry

> The storyline is for Todd to break up Billy and Paul and he is trying to make Billy jealous with the new chap .... I think ...


I actually don't' care about any of them, not one decent actor in the 4 of them, Todd at a pinch but I'm being kind
wish they would just get them gone😆

----------


## lizann

> I actually don't' care about any of them, not one decent actor in the 4 of them, Todd at a pinch but I'm being kind
> wish they would just get them gone😆


the paul actor is decent enough

----------


## mysangry

> the paul actor is decent enough


sometimes, he can be a bit OTT

----------


## swmc66

It?s so bad i cannot take them even being on screen

----------

mysangry (31-12-2020)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street schemer Todd Grimshaw will face his comeuppance in an upcoming storyline.

Todd (Gareth Pierce) triumphed again in this week's episodes as he won back Billy Mayhew after months of plotting.

Billy chose a reunion with Todd over a reconciliation with his other ex-partner Paul Foreman. However, Billy is still unaware of the extreme lengths that Todd resorted to when trying to get him back.

Late last year, Todd bribed a young boy called Will to manipulate Paul's emotions and drive a wedge between him and Billy.

Under Todd's instructions, Will pretended to Paul that he was being abused by a violent stepdad. This caused Paul to cross the line while trying to protect Will, breaking the rules of the charity helpline he was volunteering for.

More recently, Todd paid Will to trash Billy's flat, which had alarming consequences when Summer Spellman stumbled across the intruder, rushed outside and got run over.

Since Todd's reunion with Billy, some fans have wondered whether he'll ever be caught out. Fortunately, the answer is already out there, in an interview that Corrie boss Iain MacLeod gave at the start of the year.

In the chat, MacLeod hinted that Todd's victory in this story may only be temporary.

Speaking to Digital Spy and other media, MacLeod explained: "He will ultimately and temporarily look like he's got everything he wants. Unfortunately, the lengths that Todd has gone to in order to get what he wants will be the very thing that will be his undoing in the end.

"Todd gets his happy ending but it's already got a massive fracture in it. In a very explosive, dramatic ? again quite thriller-ish ? way later in the year, Todd's machinations will all come to light and he'll end up losing everything again."

He continued: "Todd being Todd, he's fairly Teflon. He'll lose everything again and then quite quickly set about reacquiring it, or something of equal value.

"We want to enjoy that character, really. We're conscious that the best villains are ones that you enjoy hating and almost laugh at their sheer audacity. Todd has that capacity to be very funny and enjoyable as a villain."


Digital Spy


I cannot take to this Todd ... but the storylines involving him and Billy and Paul are not helping

----------

parkerman (03-04-2021), Ruffed_lemur (04-04-2021)

----------


## parkerman

Groan....how much longer? I'm almost at the point where I am going to stop watching Corrie. If there is much more of this Todd/Billy/Paul garbage I will certainly reach that point very soon.I was living in hopes that it wouldn't be much longer, but it now looks like it could be interminable.

----------

Perdita (04-04-2021)

----------


## mysangry

> Groan....how much longer? I'm almost at the point where I am going to stop watching Corrie. If there is much more of this Todd/Billy/Paul garbage I will certainly reach that point very soon.I was living in hopes that it wouldn't be much longer, but it now looks like it could be interminable.


I decided to record Corra and just fast forward on the parts I am not liking, which are The Baileys and this endless story with Billy and his gang.
 Admittedly it is most of the programme at the minute, 🙄 have to say, I am not missing anything.

----------

parkerman (03-04-2021)

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-parlour-plot/

Todd Grimshaw will be forced to face his upsetting past next week.

Todd (Gareth Pierce) starts to look over the accounts at his new job in the undertakers and notices that people are too slow at paying their bills. He warns George Shuttleworth (Tony Maudsley) to toughen up, but he dismisses Todd's claims.

Eileen Grimshaw (Sue Cleaver) overhears Todd chasing up funeral payments on the phone and she tells him that George won't be happy about it, but he carries on.

When George learns that Todd has been asking for deposits from clients before the funeral, he's horrified. George rings the clients to offer them a refund but as he does, he realises that Todd was right. Reluctantly, George admits that Todd's business ideas are good and wonders what else he has planned for the funeral parlour.

After this incident, a man named Wilf visits the undertakers to plan his wife's funeral. Todd manages to sell him the most expensive package.

However, Wilf's son isn't impressed and shows up to complain to George about Todd's insensitive manner. George reassures Wilf's son that they can find him a cheaper alternative.

George decides to fire Todd and when Todd tells his mum, she's not happy. Eileen decides to visit George to have a go at him, but is quickly humbled when George fills her in on the entire situation. She is embarrassed to find out that Todd has been ripping off vulnerable and grieving people.

Eileen returns from her chat with George and tells Todd that he can work his notice period.

When Todd returns to work, George is firm with Todd and tells him to have some respect. George then tells Todd that the body of a young boy is in the chapel of rest.

Stuart, an old friend of Todd, comes into the undertaker and reveals that the young boy who passed away is his son. Todd is quickly reminded of his past and his late son Billy Platt, who was born in 2004 and died a few days later.

Once George finds out what happened, he extends his sympathy to Todd and offers him his job back. The pair then go for a drink and agree that they are not just co-workers, but also friends.

----------

parkerman (21-04-2021), Perdita (21-04-2021)

----------


## Perdita

I just cannot take to this Todd ..  :Nono:

----------

parkerman (21-04-2021)

----------


## lizann

With Todd and Billy's relationship set to hit a bit of a setback in upcoming scenes, it seems things will only get more complicated for Todd as Inside Soap reports that Will (Ben Hackett) is set to return to the cobbles.

What is Will doing back in Weatherfield? And are Todd's past sins set to be revealed with Will's return?

----------

